# Kkk



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.



già che ti sei posto la domanda vuol dire che un po di dubbi ce li hai pure te!

ma scusa ma quanto lei avrà 30 e tu quasi 60 che cavolo le racconti? le barzellette????? o le dici tranquillamente che può farsi l'amante?
e se tua figlia di 20 anni ti portasse a casa un 50enne ne saresti felice? 

lasciala libera di fare la sua vita e le sue esperienze che è meglio....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*kkk*



Simy ha detto:


> già che ti sei posto la domanda vuol dire che un po di dubbi ce li hai pure te!
> 
> ma scusa ma quanto lei avrà 30 e tu quasi 60 che cavolo le racconti? le barzellette????? o le dici tranquillamente che può farsi l'amante?
> e se tua figlia di 20 anni ti portasse a casa un 50enne ne saresti felice?
> ...


...ma certo che ho pensato a quello che hai scritto....non la tengo al laccio ed abbiamo provato a stare lontano. lei ha tutto da perdere in futuro con me.....ma e' un rapporto molto forte ....siamo andati troppo in la e non so come farglielo capire. non pensare che sia egoista, al contrario ci tengo molto alla sua indipendenza .


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...ma certo che ho pensato a quello che hai scritto....non la tengo al laccio ed abbiamo provato a stare lontano. lei ha tutto da perdere in futuro con me.....ma e' un rapporto molto forte ....siamo andati troppo in la e non so come farglielo capire. non pensare che sia egoista, al contrario ci tengo molto alla sua indipendenza .


Lei ha tutto da perdere in un futuro con te, infatti. Se non lo capisce è... perchè è ancora una ragazzina, eh? Sei tu l'adulto, ragazzo! Sei anche più grande di me, figurati... Il giorno in cui lei vorrà avere un figlio, immagino il tuo entusiasmo: vedi tutto quello che tu hai già vissuto, lei se lo aspetta ancora dalla vita... la forza del rapporto dove sta? nel fatto che tu ti bei della sua giovinezza che ti dà l'illusione sia ancora la tua? Lei probabilmente sarà lusingata dall'avere le attenzione di un uomo, non di quei ragazzini brufolosi suoi coetanei.
Un futuro assieme? ma tu il tuo l'hai già avuto...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...ma certo che ho pensato a quello che hai scritto....non la tengo al laccio ed abbiamo provato a stare lontano. lei ha tutto da perdere in futuro con me.....ma e' un rapporto molto forte ....siamo andati troppo in la e non so come farglielo capire. non pensare che sia egoista, al contrario ci tengo molto alla sua indipendenza .


Ciao Kkk...sei un seguace o semplicemente un naturista??saprai che il cartello KKK in Croazia e Slovenia indica le spiaggie naturiste...

siamo sulla stessa barca amico,io 54 lei 28....ma togliti dalla testa una vita in comune,saremmo ridicoli..due coppie senza futuro


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


Ma cosa le puoi offrire?
Sei ricco?
Fai il colpaccio no?
Rottami la vecchia moglie...e parti in quarta con questa nuova vita...
Ocio eh...che ha 22 anni...fa le bizze impazzita eh?
E poi se non le dai quello che vuole...ti molla per un altro...credimi fanno prestissimo a quell'età cambiare manico!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lei ha tutto da perdere in un futuro con te, infatti. Se non lo capisce è... perchè è ancora una ragazzina, eh? Sei tu l'adulto, ragazzo! Sei anche più grande di me, figurati... Il giorno in cui lei vorrà avere un figlio, immagino il tuo entusiasmo: vedi tutto quello che tu hai già vissuto, lei se lo aspetta ancora dalla vita... la forza del rapporto dove sta? nel fatto che tu ti bei della sua giovinezza che ti dà l'illusione sia ancora la tua? Lei probabilmente sarà lusingata dall'avere le attenzione di un uomo, non di quei ragazzini brufolosi suoi coetanei.
> Un futuro assieme? ma tu il tuo l'hai già avuto...


Sbri...
Credimi..
Il futuro per queste giovani non è...
AH un giorno avremo dei figli. Cazzo...
Il futuro è: domani mi porti al centro commerciale a prendermi un vestitino che ho visto ieri?
Non sognano più un giorno chissà anche per me il principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco...

Però a 22 hanno un bel corpicino tutto sodino...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Mi porti a fare un giro in auto?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbri...
> Credimi..
> Il futuro per queste giovani non è...
> AH un giorno avremo dei figli. Cazzo...
> ...



quando entra in auto e c'e'il bacino..mi chiedo...chi mi vede cosa pensa???c'e'poco da fare amico 26 anni  si vedono..


----------



## Massimo meridio (10 Gennaio 2012)

Troppa differenza di età. Io ci starei insieme e nel contempo le direi sempre che durerà quel che durerà. E se decidesse un giorno di andarsene la lascerei andare. Ovvio: guai a perderci la testa con una così giovane.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se *secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia*. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


NO

ma goditi i suoi 22 anni  

ma non ti legare troppo o altrimenti passerai momentacci quando ti mollerà (e lo farà prima o poi)

se poi a prescindere da tutto vuoi mollare la moglie fallo e fatti anche la storiella pubblica con la bimba se vuoi...ma ripeto NON TI LEGARE perchè prima o poi (presto) la young girl tornerà a cercare pelo nero...


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lei ha tutto da perdere in un futuro con te, infatti. Se non lo capisce è... perchè è ancora una ragazzina, eh? Sei tu l'adulto, ragazzo! Sei anche più grande di me, figurati... Il giorno in cui lei vorrà avere un figlio, immagino il tuo entusiasmo: vedi tutto quello che tu hai già vissuto, lei se lo aspetta ancora dalla vita... la forza del rapporto dove sta? nel fatto che tu ti bei della sua giovinezza che ti dà l'illusione sia ancora la tua? Lei probabilmente sarà lusingata dall'avere le attenzione di un uomo, non di quei ragazzini brufolosi suoi coetanei.
> Un futuro assieme? ma tu il tuo l'hai già avuto...


quoto!


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Kkk...sei un seguace o semplicemente un naturista??saprai che il cartello KKK in Croazia e Slovenia indica le spiaggie naturiste...
> 
> siamo sulla stessa barca amico,io 54 lei 28....ma togliti dalla testa una vita in comune,saremmo ridicoli..due coppie senza futuro





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa le puoi offrire?
> Sei ricco?
> Fai il colpaccio no?
> Rottami la vecchia moglie...e parti in quarta con questa nuova vita...
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbri...
> Credimi..
> Il futuro per queste giovani non è...
> AH un giorno avremo dei figli. Cazzo...
> ...





Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Troppa differenza di età. Io ci starei insieme e nel contempo le direi sempre che durerà quel che durerà. E se decidesse un giorno di andarsene la lascerei andare. Ovvio: guai a perderci la testa con una così giovane.





The Cheater ha detto:


> NO
> 
> ma goditi i suoi 22 anni
> 
> ...


:blu:

ragionate proprio da maschi non c'è un cavolo da fare!
vorrei vedere se al posto di quella ragazza ci fosse vostra figlia: ragionereste allo stesso modo?

cercate di essere obiettivi ogni tanto e pensare che dall'altra parte c'è una ragazzina


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:
> 
> ragionate proprio da maschi non c'è un cavolo da fare!
> vorrei vedere se al posto di quella ragazza ci fosse vostra figlia: ragionereste allo stesso modo?
> ...


The Cicciopowers...eheheheheeheheh...
Aspettaci al raduno eheheheheeheheheh...
Ti castighiamooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:
> 
> *ragionate proprio da maschi non c'è un cavolo da fare*!
> vorrei vedere se al posto di quella ragazza ci fosse vostra figlia: ragionereste allo stesso modo?
> ...


sarebbe mooooooolto peggio se ragionassimo da femmine...fidati 
(ovviamente è uguale per voi se ragionate da uomini)


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


 ma tu cosa speri? In fondo a te vanno bene le cose così come stanno?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sarebbe mooooooolto peggio se ragionassimo da femmine...fidati
> (ovviamente è uguale per voi se ragionate da uomini)


Ma infatti...ragioniamo allora...
Perchè non dicono...
Ma sta qua che testa ha per perdersi dietro un vecioto incarampanito?
Forse si diverte no?


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...ragioniamo allora...
> Perchè non dicono...
> Ma sta qua che testa ha per perdersi dietro un vecioto incarampanito?
> Forse si diverte no?


ovvio...ancora a 48, e fino a 52-53 tranquillamente, un uomo ben curato e distinto fa arrapare non poco le giovincelle

oltre quell'età, penso, comincia a inflaccidirsi un po' di roba...e il brizzolato in testa comincia ad intrigare meno visto l'imbrizzolamento delle altre parti...

che poi 22 anni...voglio dire...già diplomata da un po', patentata da un po', presumo universitaria o lavoratrice da un po'...non è proprio una inesperta oggi...


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ovvio...ancora a 48, e fino a 52-53 tranquillamente, un uomo ben curato e distinto fa arrapare non poco le giovincelle
> 
> oltre quell'età, penso, comincia a inflaccidirsi un po' di roba...e il brizzolato in testa comincia ad intrigare meno visto l'imbrizzolamento delle altre parti...
> 
> che poi 22 anni...voglio dire...già diplomata da un po', patentata da un po', presumo universitaria o lavoratrice da un po'...non è proprio una inesperta oggi...


 Cheater, però, non scivoliamo nelle banalità


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ovvio...ancora a 48, e fino a 52-53 tranquillamente, un uomo ben curato e distinto fa arrapare non poco le giovincelle
> 
> oltre quell'età, penso, comincia a inflaccidirsi un po' di roba...e il brizzolato in testa comincia ad intrigare meno visto l'imbrizzolamento delle altre parti...
> 
> che poi 22 anni...voglio dire...già diplomata da un po', patentata da un po', presumo universitaria o lavoratrice da un po'...non è proprio una inesperta oggi...


Mah senti ci sono correnti...
Come esistono uomini di una certa età che si arrapano per le vent'enni...esistono vent'enni che vanno pazze per gli uomini maturi...no?

E' questione di chimica capisci?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah senti ci sono correnti...
> Come esistono uomini di una certa età che si arrapano per le vent'enni...esistono vent'enni che vanno pazze per gli uomini maturi...no?
> 
> E' questione di chimica capisci?


Quoto e non sempre lo fanno per farsi fare regali o altro....tutti luoghi comuni


----------



## SILVER (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


Nessun futuro, scordatelo! Ragazza immatura che in te rispecchia la figura paterna e la sicurezza del tuo portafoglio...non andare via di testa perche' te ne pentiresti amaramente ! Stai rischiando grosso, tra vari rischi vi e' quello che potrebbe venire a suonarti il campanello la sera del 24 Dicembre quando sei seduto a tavola con la tua bella famigliola...un consiglio spassionato : liberatene al piu' presto non e' matura e non merita di accontentarsi di essere la tua amante...lasciale la sua vita se le vuoi un po' di bene.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. *il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti.* io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


Io partirei da qui. Se ti diciamo che ci sarà un futuro tutto rose e fiore con la ragazza 22enne lasci tua moglie? :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e non sempre lo fanno per farsi fare regali o altro....tutti luoghi comuni


Dici bene, Farfy


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2012)

NOn lo fanno per farsi fare i regali, lo fanno perchè hanno problemi evidenti. 22 anni con uno di 48...lei è decisamente una malata mentale e tu un vecchio porco, pensaci bene al vecchiardo come te che si potrà scopare tua figlia, pensaci bene e inzia a vomitare.
Vuoi che ti lasci, sei tu che hai 48 anni e dovresti sapere come, tu ora come ora le stai rovinando solo la vita.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cheater, però, non scivoliamo nelle banalità


Pensi siano banalità???

Mmmmmmm...sai, sono cose invece molto diffuse tra le 20enni di oggi...


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> NOn lo fanno per farsi fare i regali, lo fanno perchè hanno problemi evidenti. 22 anni con uno di 48...lei è decisamente una malata mentale e tu un vecchio porco, pensaci bene al vecchiardo come te che si potrà scopare tua figlia, pensaci bene e inzia a vomitare.
> Vuoi che ti lasci, sei tu che hai 48 anni e dovresti sapere come, tu ora come ora le stai rovinando solo la vita.


Minkia l'hai ucciso...

Comunque non sono d'accordo...

Lei non è malata, è una troietta dei giorni nostri...
Lui non è un vecchio porco, è un ragazzone intrigato dei giorni nostri...

40 anni fa le tue parole avrebbero avuto un senso...oggi personalmente le trovo fuori luogo


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah senti ci sono correnti...
> Come esistono uomini di una certa età che si arrapano per le vent'enni...esistono vent'enni che vanno pazze per gli uomini maturi...no?
> 
> E' questione di chimica capisci?


Non lo metto in dubbio... il futuro è un'altra cosa però... no?


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Minkia l'hai ucciso...
> 
> Comunque non sono d'accordo...
> 
> ...


è ma Daniele è cosi......pane pane, vino al vino


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio... il futuro è un'altra cosa però... no?


Sbriciolata, prendo spunto dal tuo commento "il futuro è un'altra cosa", per ricordare che a 22 anni non tutte le ragazze si sentono di pensare all'"uomo per sempre"... a come educherebbero i figli, come arrederebbero la casa con lui, ecc. :sonar:

Arrivo a dire che - strano ma vero! - la "troietta dei giorni nostri" (cit. Cheater) potrebbe persino crescere e trarre spunti positivi da un'esperienza del genere. Un rapporto così non sarà per tutta la vita, ma ha una sua dignità e può essere vissuto in modo costruttivo. 
Anche perché, un conto è impostare la relazione su uno squallido "do ut des", della serie: esco con te ma tu mi regali il gioiello ecc. (ma non credo sia questo il caso).
Un conto è vivere una storia in cui l'uomo più grande ti prende per mano e ti regala nuove prospettive, modi diversi e più profondi di vedere la tua stessa realtà... potrebbe essere interessante e non vedo perché si debba condannare a priori un rapporto del genere . Se fosse stata solo amicizia tra loro due, sarebbe stato uno scambio "intellettualmente stimolante" e nessuno si sarebbe scandalizzato. Qui  - oltre a tutto questo - c'è anche la componente di attrazione erotica e quindi adesso loro si stanno vivendo anche questo aspetto. Davvero, non mi sento di demonizzare una relazione in questi termini. Non all'età della ragazza...

Sarebbe stato tutto più bello se lui non fosse stato sposato: ma questo è un problema che deve gestirsi solo lui, con sua moglie e con la sua coscienza. Comunque fa bene a non creare troppe aspettative alla ragazza.

ari


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Gennaio 2012)

Kinder, Kirche, Küche


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, prendo spunto dal tuo commento "il futuro è un'altra cosa", per ricordare che a 22 anni non tutte le ragazze si sentono di pensare all'"uomo per sempre"... a come educherebbero i figli, come arrederebbero la casa con lui, ecc. :sonar:
> 
> Arrivo a dire che - strano ma vero! - la "troietta dei giorni nostri" (cit. Cheater) potrebbe persino crescere e trarre spunti positivi da un'esperienza del genere. Un rapporto così non sarà per tutta la vita, ma ha una sua dignità e può essere vissuto in modo costruttivo.
> Anche perché, un conto è impostare la relazione su uno squallido "do ut des", della serie: esco con te ma tu mi regali il gioiello ecc. (ma non credo sia questo il caso).
> ...


Quoto in toto e se posso approvo:up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


Intanto mi complimento con tutti, perchè ? bhe scriviamo/te belle parole, magari giuste, peccato che all'origine della storia di non registrato ci sia un piccolo particolare, ma badate eh, è molto piccolo, quale? quasi quasi mi sembra pure male a scriverlo "la moglie", eh si la moglie!! colei che è stata tradita, colei che se saprà del tradimento chissà come starà, voi, noi, forse ne sappiamo qualcosa di come starà ? boh!! 

Non registrato, se tu fossi single ti scriverei questo, parla con la ragazza, e parlagli da uomo che sa che vuol dire esserci tanta differenza di età, fagli capire quello che tu da uomo adulto dovresti fargli capire, e sai bene a cosa mi riferisco, poi se la storia deve continuare vivetevela nella maniera più giusta.
Ma tu Non registrato non sei single, sei un traditore, un traditore che ha tradito prima di tutto se stesso, perchè se hai tradito, qualcosa nel tuo rapporto di coppia non ha funzionato, e colei che è tua moglie ed a cui hai hai promesso fedeltà, a cui devi prima di tutti rendere conto della tua,sua, vostra vita, bhe.... hai rovinato tutto! 
Che fare? tu sai benissimo che fare, non credo ci sia bisogno di dirtelo. 
Leggiti dentro, ma leggiti sinceramente stavolta, e le risposte le avrai tutte.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Volevo solo dire, da parte mia, che sono convinto che ai giorni d'oggi, la ragazzina di 25 anni è del tutto equivalente, come mentalità alla donna di 40 anni.
Forse per parlare di differenze si dovrebbe ritornare a 20 anni fa, quando le 40enni di ieri, oggi sono 60enni, figlie dirette di chi ha vissuto gli orrori della guerra, che hanno insegnato cosa sono i veri valori della vita.
Un quarantenne oggi è nato già in una società in cui... fin quando campo, scopare è bello.
Dico così perchè se solo si va a vedere la presenza di donna nei siti di incontri e chat vari, di 40enni ne trovi tante quante 20enni.
Sì, lo so, sembra una considerazione di poco conto, ma alla fin fine è l'unico fatto che si possa portare in evidenza per discuterne.
Io credo, io penso, supposizioni sulle differenze di comportamento tra 20enni e 40enni... secondo me lasciano il tempo che trovano. E personalmente ho vissuto sulla mia pelle una 40enne.


----------



## Sole (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire, da parte mia, che sono convinto che ai giorni d'oggi, la ragazzina di 25 anni è del tutto equivalente, come mentalità alla donna di 40 anni.
> Forse per parlare di differenze si dovrebbe ritornare a 20 anni fa,* quando le 40enni di ieri, oggi sono 60enni, figlie dirette di chi ha vissuto gli orrori della guerra, che hanno insegnato cosa sono i veri valori della vita.
> *Un quarantenne oggi è nato già in una società in cui... fin quando campo, scopare è bello.
> Dico così perchè se solo si va a vedere la presenza di donna nei siti di incontri e chat vari, di 40enni ne trovi tante quante 20enni.
> ...


Mi mancano pochi anni per essere una quarantenne e mi sento chiamata in causa.

Io non so che esempio potrò dare ai miei figli. Per ora posso dire che crescono sereni, allegri, protetti, considerati e, soprattutto, amati. Ma solo loro, crescendo, potranno valutare.

Posso dire però di essere stata figlia della generazione che tu tanto rimpiangi. E ho ben presenti le nostre madri, sicuramente tutte casa e lavoro, certamente poco inclini al divertimento e alla considerazione di se stesse al di fuori del loro ruolo' istituzionale' (moglie/madre, appunto). E, in quanto figlia, credo di avere il diritto di valutare.

C'è molto di positivo in questi veri valori di cui tu parli. Ma c'è anche molto di negativo.
Se penso a mia madre, alla madre di mio marito, vedo tanta rinuncia. Rinuncia a una parte di sè, quella più ludica, quella più spontanea.
Abbiamo avuto madri serissime e fedelissime, vero, che però non ci hanno insegnato a gestire quella libertà a cui tutti, uomini e donne, abbiamo diritto. E se i nostri padri, probabilmente, hanno da sempre avuto il loro spazio, noi donne ce lo siamo dovuto conquistare negli ultimi decenni.
Pochi decenni, forse, non sono abbastanza per trovare un equilibrio. Ma penso che iniziare a cercarlo possa essere un punto di partenza. Chissà, forse le donne tra un secolo saranno più abili in questo e più consapevoli. Ma credo che condannare un'intera generazione di donne senza appello e in modo tanto superficiale non sia corretto.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi mancano pochi anni per essere una quarantenne e mi sento chiamata in causa.
> 
> Io non so che esempio potrò dare ai miei figli. Per ora posso dire che crescono sereni, allegri, protetti, considerati e, soprattutto, amati. Ma solo loro, crescendo, potranno valutare.
> 
> ...


E' giusto quello che dici.
Ma proprio per questa aumentata consapevolezza di non rinunciare che rende tante donne 40enni di oggi molto simili alle 20enni nei riguardi del sesso e delle responsabilità della vita.
Semplicemente, così come tantissimi uomini a 40 anni non direbbero di no alla 20enne, perchè bella e soda, anche le 40 hanno raggiunto questo tipo di mentalità. Magari loro non puntano proprio al 20enne (a meno che non sia bello e palestrato, un lusso come amante, ed il maschio 20enne suddetto non si fa pregare nemmeno una volta per farci l'amore. E' un fatto anche di ego personale: sapete, mi sono fatto la 40enne bona), ma questa libertà di pensiero è analoga a quella di qualsiasi uomo.
Quindi, un uomo 40enne tranquillamente si fa la storia con la 20enne (e se ne può innamorare, perchè sono convinto che l'uomo un pò di sentimento lo mette sempre, anche nel tradimento). Ma non riterrei troppo immatura la 20enne (soprattutto al giorno di oggi): semplicemente sa qual è il suo ruolo di donna oggi, e che può continuare a fare quello che fa fino a 40-50 anni. 
Quello che mi ha sempre preoccupato di una donna è la mancanza di empatia. Quando decide di chiudere una storia illudendo un uomo, per lei quest'ultimo diventa il peggior nemico sulla terra. Un uomo non pensa mai questo di una donna, quando chiude.
Ma io capisco che quando una donna si comporta così è perchè l'errore sapeva di commetterlo già dall'inizio.
L'uomo dall'inizio a volte pensa che possa nascere qualcosa. La donna sa già che non sarà così.
Dico questo perchè io ho sempre notato che le donne che illudono un uomo per poi trattarlo male hanno sempre un ombra nel loro passato, uno scvheletro nell'armadio.
Che è sempre un altro uomo, che amano ancora. E loro cercano un sostituto. E spesso non riescono a trovarlo. E stanno ancora lì a pendere dalle labbra del loro ex. Anche se un violento, uno stronzo, un traditore. Per loro la scelta fu fatta in passato con quella persona. Poi vanno avanti di stenti rivivendo quella storia nella loro testa, anche se hanno al fianco un altro uomo.
A me, per due volte, mi è stato detto che ricordavo loro il proprio ex.
Una affermazione che non solo trovo offensiva, ma mi fa dubitare sempre dei sentimenti della persona che hai accanto.
E quando una donna si presenta come libera a 40anni, io purtroppo non potrò mai pensare che non mi sta ingannando: 40anni, ma fino ad oggi, tu cosa hai fatto? Di certo c'è un uomo dietro la tua storia, un uomo importante. E la forse mi devo interrogare io: meglio la 40enne libera, o meglio andare a cuccare una di 25anni?
A ruota libera, naturalmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, prendo spunto dal tuo commento "il futuro è un'altra cosa", per ricordare che a 22 anni non tutte le ragazze si sentono di pensare all'"uomo per sempre"... a come educherebbero i figli, come arrederebbero la casa con lui, ecc. :sonar:
> 
> Arrivo a dire che - strano ma vero! - la "troietta dei giorni nostri" (cit. Cheater) potrebbe persino crescere e trarre spunti positivi da un'esperienza del genere. Un rapporto così non sarà per tutta la vita, ma ha una sua dignità e può essere vissuto in modo costruttivo.
> Anche perché, un conto è impostare la relazione su uno squallido "do ut des", della serie: esco con te ma tu mi regali il gioiello ecc. (ma non credo sia questo il caso).
> ...


Io non volevo demonizzare la ragazza, nè dire che lei sta cercando IL rapporto o che lo dovrebbe cercare: io rispondevo alla domanda dell'utente, lui ha chiesto che futuro potevano avere, e dalle parole che ha usato, mi è sembrato che parlasse di un'ipotetica relazione stabile, dice che lei spera in una vita assieme. E secondo me una ragazza di 22 al futuro deve ancora cominciare a pensarci, un uomo di 48 al suo deve averci già pensato, per questi motivi, in questa prospettiva, cioè di un futuro assieme, è lei che è più vulnerabile perchè senza esperienza, lei quella che ha più da perdere in termini di prospettiva. Se lui avesse detto: è una bella storia di sesso, secondo voi può durare ancora sei mesi... sarebbe stato diverso. Per questo non ho detto nulla sul fatto che sia sposato, mi pareva stesse già mettendo in dubbio lui  il suo matrimonio. Ari, non so quanti anni hai, ma io anagraficamente potrei essere tranquillamente madre di quella ragazza, e se fosse mia figlia vorrei che le esperienze se le facesse da sola, nei modi in cui se le fanno i ragazzi di venti anni... per avere la prospettiva di una persona di 40 ha tutto il tempo, quando sarà il momento... no?


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2012)

scusa Andy, ma non ti sembra di andare avanti per categorie?
oggi scopare è bello, le nonne avevano i valori, le quarantenni hanno scheletri negli armadi, le ventenni, meno...

a parte il fatto che se una persona ha vissuto 20 anni in più di un'altra, mi pare ovvio che abbia avuto più esperienze (ma non è mica detto!), forse la miglior cosa è sapere cosa si vuole, e cercare di scoprire se c'è in lui/lei


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Lei a quell'età può dire così.
Ma lei sa per prima che non è vero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire, da parte mia, che sono convinto che ai giorni d'oggi, la ragazzina di 25 anni è del tutto equivalente, come mentalità alla donna di 40 anni.
> Forse per parlare di differenze si dovrebbe ritornare a 20 anni fa, quando le 40enni di ieri, oggi sono 60enni, figlie dirette di chi ha vissuto gli orrori della guerra, che hanno insegnato cosa sono i veri valori della vita.
> Un quarantenne oggi è nato già in una società in cui... fin quando campo, scopare è bello.
> Dico così perchè se solo si va a vedere la presenza di donna nei siti di incontri e chat vari, di 40enni ne trovi tante quante 20enni.
> ...


Ma non è il sesso l'unica cosa che fa di una ragazza una donna... a venti anni devi essere libero, spensierato, senza le paure che per forza si hanno alla mia età... perchè qualcosa hai costruito e quindi rischi del tuo, inoltre non ti senti proprio sicuro di avere la forza per ricominciare tutto da capo. Sono due età giustamente diverse, in cui le cose da fare sono giustamente diverse, le compagnie da frequentare pure.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Andy, ma non ti sembra di andare avanti per categorie?
> oggi scopare è bello, le nonne avevano i valori, le quarantenni hanno scheletri negli armadi, le ventenni, meno...
> 
> a parte il fatto che se una persona ha vissuto 20 anni in più di un'altra, mi pare ovvio che abbia avuto più esperienze (ma non è mica detto!), forse la miglior cosa è sapere cosa si vuole, e cercare di scoprire se c'è in lui/lei


A me un professore diceva: un ingegnere è uno a cui gli hanno limato la testa. La polvere sopra non ce la rimetti più.
Così, una persona di 40-50anni, in ambito di relazioni serie, ha acquisito una forma mentale difficile da continuare a modellare. Ergo, trovare una persona di 40anni disposta a vivere una nuova vita e fare sacrifici per un altro è molto più difficile.
Purtroppo le categorie poi ci sono ancora, non dobbiamo fare finta di non vederle.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è il sesso l'unica cosa che fa di una ragazza una donna...* a venti anni devi essere libero, spensierato, senza le paure che per forza si hanno alla mia età... *perchè qualcosa hai costruito e quindi rischi del tuo, inoltre non ti senti proprio sicuro di avere la forza per ricominciare tutto da capo. Sono due età giustamente diverse, in cui le cose da fare sono giustamente diverse, le compagnie da frequentare pure.


*
E' a quella età che nascono (se non prima) gli amori platonici.
Spensierata per alcune.
Altre si prendono cotte che portano fino alla tomba.*
E aggiungerei: nel fidarti ancora.


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A me un professore diceva: un ingegnere è uno a cui gli hanno limato la testa. La polvere sopra non ce la rimetti più.
> Così, una persona di 40-50anni, in ambito di relazioni serie, ha acquisito una forma mentale difficile da continuare a modellare. Ergo, trovare una persona di 40anni disposta a vivere una nuova vita e fare sacrifici per un altro è molto più difficile.
> Purtroppo le categorie poi ci sono ancora, non dobbiamo fare finta di non vederle.



io credo che una persona di 40 - 50 anni abbia un carattere maturo e quindi difficilmente passibile di mutamenti radicali, il che vuol dire che se ha fatto sacrifici sino ad ora, probabilmente continuerà a farli, è la sua indole (ma cosa intendi per sacrifici?), se invece è stato egoista o altro, probabilmente continuerà ad esserlo...ma non vedo come lo si possa infilare in una categoria solo per l'età!

stessa cosa per chi (non tu) ha definito la ventenne _troietta_: un'offesa del tutto gratuita, secondo me!


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io credo che una persona di 40 - 50 anni abbia un carattere maturo e quindi difficilmente passibile di mutamenti radicali, il che vuol dire che se ha fatto sacrifici sino ad ora, probabilmente continuerà a farli, è la sua indole (ma cosa intendi per sacrifici?), se invece è stato egoista o altro, probabilmente continuerà ad esserlo...ma non vedo come lo si possa infilare in una categoria solo per l'età!
> 
> stessa cosa per chi (non tu) ha definito la ventenne _troietta_: un'offesa del tutto gratuita, secondo me!


La 20enne non è troietta. Cosa diremmo allora dei ragazzi 20enni, che vivono di solo sesso nella testa?
Analogo per le ragazze.
Non so cosa sia la maturità, però.
Ci credo poco.
Per me è sempre e solo egoismo, per uomini e donne.
Il tempo passa, ce ne rendiamo conto, e *vorremmo stare bene noi*.
Che poi lo facciamo ognuno seguendo la sua maniera di pensare è un altro paio di maniche.
Ma fondamentalmente è egoismo.


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Ma qui secondo me gli stereotipi c'entrano poco, la differenza tra ventenni e quarantenni, ma per forza che sono diverse/i, c'è pure da discutere? Il sesso è sesso ad ogni età (adulta, ovviamente) questo è un discorso a parte.

Qui kkk (che roba è? Ku Klux Klan?  ) si domanda se ci può essere futuro tra lui e la sua amante di 26 anni più giovane. . . La domanda giusta è: che se ne farà la ragazzina di te sessantenne/settantenne tra qualche anno? E poi, in tutto questo, tua moglie che ruolo ha?

A Cesare quel che è di Cesare: ha ragione Lothar! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Gennaio 2012)

*Bho'*

Io spero di arrivare a i 40 e vedere nelle ventenni delle belle bambine,poco piu' che maggiorenni ma sempre bambine.Di guardarle sorridendo e dirmi beata e bella gioventu' !

Se un pensiero del cazzo (solo cosi' si puo' chiamare) mi si avvicina spero di farmi schifo da solo!!!

Poi è vero ci sono di quelle che provocano tanto he ,ci sono di quelle che hanno 20 anni ma ne sanno da quarantenni...

Comunque spero di essere un uomo migliore verso gli anta !!!!!!!!!!!

il pazzo blu


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma qui secondo me gli stereotipi c'entrano poco, la differenza tra ventenni e quarantenni, ma per forza che sono diverse/i, c'è pure da discutere? Il sesso è sesso ad ogni età (adulta, ovviamente) questo è un discorso a parte.
> 
> Qui kkk (che roba è? Ku Klux Klan?  ) si domanda se ci può essere futuro tra lui e la sua amante di 26 anni più giovane. . . *La domanda giusta è: che se ne farà la ragazzina di te sessantenne/settantenne tra qualche anno? E poi, in tutto questo tua moglie che ruolo ha?*
> 
> A Cesare quel che è di Cesare: ha ragione Lothar! :up:


Infatti, la ragazza lo sa benissimo. Al limite continua, perchè finchè dura esce qualcosa di buono (sesso e qualche "dono" materiale).
Ma per l'uomo è tutto di guadagnato: ragazza giovanissima che fa sesso con lui. E lui mette in cantiere che dovrà ogni tanto soddisfarla materialmente: una specie di baratto.

Il guaio è se lui si innamora. E quando lui si renderà conto di essere messo da parte per via del fatto che invecchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma qui secondo me gli stereotipi c'entrano poco, la differenza tra ventenni e quarantenni, ma per forza che sono diverse/i, c'è pure da discutere? Il sesso è sesso ad ogni età (adulta, ovviamente) questo è un discorso a parte.
> 
> Qui kkk (che roba è? Ku Klux Klan?  ) si domanda se ci può essere futuro tra lui e la sua amante di 26 anni più giovane. . . La domanda giusta è: che se ne farà la ragazzina di te sessantenne/settantenne tra qualche anno? *E poi, in tutto questo, tua moglie che ruolo ha?
> 
> *A Cesare quel che è di Cesare: ha ragione Lothar! :up:


 Quello di restare allibita sullo sfondo, direi. Per poi vederselo tornare, dopo non molto tempo, a occhi bassi dicendo: ho fatto una cazzata...


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> La 20enne non è troietta. Cosa diremmo allora dei ragazzi 20enni, che vivono di solo sesso nella testa?
> Analogo per le ragazze.
> Non so cosa sia la maturità, però.
> Ci credo poco.
> ...


ma no, dai
per tanti, star bene significa anche, o soprattutto, far star bene gli altri

per maturità intendevo carattere maturo, nel senso che difficilmente cambierà


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io spero di arrivare a i 40 e vedere nelle ventenni delle belle bambine,poco piu' che maggiorenni ma sempre bambine.Di guardarle sorridendo e dirmi beata e bella gioventu' !
> 
> Se un pensiero del cazzo (solo cosi' si puo' chiamare) mi si avvicina spero di farmi schifo da solo!!!
> 
> ...



Bo? Io vado per i 37 (e 40anni sono lì oramai). E la 20enne sensuale non riesco a vederla come una bambina. A quell'età molte sono proprio donne, non penso che apprezzarle sotto quel punto di vista mi faccia venire schifo.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, dai
> per tanti, star bene significa anche, o soprattutto, far star bene gli altri
> 
> per maturità intendevo carattere maturo, nel senso che difficilmente cambierà


Io penso che le persone disposte a fare stare bene gli altri siano persone che hanno già giunto il loro appagamento nella vita. 
Allora magari, puoi dedicarti ad altri.
Se manca questo, si lotta ancora per se stessi.
In effetti, dove ci giriamo ci giriamo, altruismo in giro se ne vede ben poco. Anche nei rapporti di coppia. E questo mi rende triste.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Bo? Io vado per i 37 (e 40anni sono lì oramai). E la 20enne sensuale non riesco a vederla come una bambina. A quell'età molte sono proprio donne, non penso che apprezzarle sotto quel punto di vista mi faccia venire schifo.



Si tu forse io con una di venti non ci andrei neppure ora,c'è differenza nell'apprezzare la bellezza e consumarla sai...

Ma poi dai ma come cazzo fa una di quell'eta' a venire con me di 50 ,ma su perfavore,vorrei arrivare  a 50 anni senza neppure pensarce a cose cosi'.


blu


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io penso che le persone disposte a fare stare bene gli altri siano persone che hanno già giunto il loro appagamento nella vita.
> Allora magari, puoi dedicarti ad altri.
> Se manca questo, si lotta ancora per se stessi.
> In effetti, dove ci giriamo ci giriamo, altruismo in giro se ne vede ben poco. Anche nei rapporti di coppia. E questo mi rende triste.



allora vedila così: come posso star bene io, se tutte le persone che mi sono accanto non stanno bene?
se si ha un po' di sensibilità, non è possibile

del resto, i veri egoisti, egocentrici e aridi, non hanno intorno proprio nessuno
(rimane il dubbio se stiano bene così o no, per me no!)


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Gennaio 2012)

*Gli racconto*

La favola del lupo che vuole mangiar la bambinella ,ma il finale cambia perche' il lupo si innamora della carne e della giovinezza della bambinella e poi la bambinella uccide il lupo ...

Ahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


buongiono !!!

blu


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si tu forse io con una di venti non ci andrei neppure ora,c'è differenza nell'apprezzare la bellezza e consumarla sai...
> 
> Ma poi dai ma come cazzo fa una di quell'eta' a venire con me di 50 ,ma su perfavore,vorrei arrivare  a 50 anni senza neppure pensarce a cose cosi'.
> 
> ...



No, non dico che ci andrei. Dico solo che per me sono donne come tutte le altre (a 20 tranquillamente fai figli, sei una donna).
Dal mio punto di vista, in termini di una relazione, io non mi impelagherei in una storia con una donna con più di una decina di anni di differenza in meno.
Viceversa, nemmeno con una donna che sia più di 5-6 anni più grande di me (in questo caso perchè io forse sarei il primo a pensare di volere una donna più giovane più avanti)


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non volevo demonizzare la ragazza, nè dire che lei sta cercando IL rapporto o che lo dovrebbe cercare: io rispondevo alla domanda dell'utente, lui ha chiesto che futuro potevano avere, e dalle parole che ha usato, mi è sembrato che parlasse di un'ipotetica relazione stabile, dice che lei spera in una vita assieme. E secondo me una ragazza di 22 al futuro deve ancora cominciare a pensarci, un uomo di 48 al suo deve averci già pensato, per questi motivi, in questa prospettiva, cioè di un futuro assieme, è lei che è più vulnerabile perchè senza esperienza, lei quella che ha più da perdere in termini di prospettiva. Se lui avesse detto: è una bella storia di sesso, secondo voi può durare ancora sei mesi... sarebbe stato diverso. Per questo non ho detto nulla sul fatto che sia sposato, mi pareva stesse già mettendo in dubbio lui il suo matrimonio. Ari, non so quanti anni hai, ma io anagraficamente potrei essere tranquillamente madre di quella ragazza, e se fosse mia figlia vorrei che le esperienze se le facesse da sola, nei modi in cui se le fanno i ragazzi di venti anni... per avere la prospettiva di una persona di 40 ha tutto il tempo, quando sarà il momento... no?


Quoto!

anche io ho risposto basandomi sulla domanda di KKK......


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non ho letto tutto, non so se apporto qualcosa di nuovo, ma pazienza.

Ricordo un mio professore al liceo. Di lui si sanno almeno tre relazioni avute con sue studentesse (dopo che si erano diplomate). Alla fine sì, la differenza di età era anche superiore ai 20 anni.
Devo dire che a un certo punto lui mi intrigava moltissimo... ok, mi ero presa una bella cotta... ci ho parlato diverse volte... ci sono uscita assieme... non è successo nulla alla fine.

In fin dei conti... io ero una ragazza giovane, con la bellezza che sempre è associata alla gioventù. Avendo vissuto infanzia e giovinezza movimentate, difficili, avevo quella "maturità" di chi ha molte cose tristi di cui parlare. E che soprattutto agli inizi, può essere scambiata per vera maturità, e colmare apparentemente 20 anni di vita vissuta in più dall'altro. Questa ero io ai suoi occhi
Lui agli occhi miei... era grande, fascinoso. Un adulto, che da attenzioni a me, che sono la scartina della classe, l'ultima ad essere scelta in ogni gruppo. Ciò che mi rende paria nei gruppi dei miei coetanei, mi rende attraente per lui. Allora con lui sto bene. Lasciamo stare poi la sindrome del padre 

In realtà, sono illusioni... non ci sono brutti pensieri di mezzo, i sentimenti sono sinceri, si sta davvero bene assieme, lo so...
Ma la differenza di età, sì, si fa sentire molto dopo un pò.
Tutte le relazioni che quel mio insegnante ha avuto con quelle ragazze, partite tutte in modo serio, lui che si presentava pure ai genitori di lei per rassicurarli... sono finite con lei che lasciava lui. E con lui che, probabilmente, tirava un sospiro di sollievo.

Perchè dopo un pò la ragazza cresce, diventa sicura di sè, trova nei suoi coetanei una freschezza, una leggerezza tipica dell'età, che invece con la persona matura non c'è. Con i coetanei ci si può permettere di essere sceme talvolta. Con l'uomo adulto, no. 
Piacciono cose diverse... lei magari scopre le feste fino a tardi all'università, e un uomo adulto che ci va a fare? Fuori luogo, fuori posto, sarebbe imbarazzante... lei torna a casa da una di queste feste magari, mezza ubriaca, capita, non c'è nulla di male, e si trova lui a leggere tranquillo in poltrona... lui la vede ragazzina sbronza, lei lo vede vecchio e noioso...

Eccetera eccetera...

In questo rapporto che tu hai, hai tutto da guadagnare e tutto da perdere. Lei ah solo da guadagnare.
Tu per lei puoi essere una bella, preziosa esperienza di vita, ma non sarai il suo futuro, mi spiace... lei magari ci crede, che tu potresti esserlo, ma lo crede ora che tu sei nel pieno della maturità fisica e intellettuale, e lei ha invece appena cominciato la sua vita, ad occhioni sgranati.
Lei ci crede di certo.. ma tu sai meglio di lei. Sai che potrai avere il suo fresco amore per un pò. Potrai vedere l'ammirazione, la stima nei suoi occhi. Potrai vivere la sua giovinezza per un pò. Potrai amarla per un pò. Ma poi se ne andrà, non potrà farne a meno. E tu rimarrai solo...
Mi spiace..


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora vedila così: come posso star bene io, *se tutte le persone che mi sono accanto non stanno bene?*
> se si ha un po' di sensibilità, non è possibile
> 
> del resto, i veri egoisti, egocentrici e aridi, non hanno intorno proprio nessuno
> (rimane il dubbio se stiano bene così o no, per me no!)


Ma ti chiederai perchè loro non stanno bene.
E sapendo la risposta e cosa serva per risolvere il problema, tu saresti in grado di dedicarti a loro realmente?
Oppure ti dedicheresti di più a chi sta bene, e poi di striscio "vai a trovare chi non sta bene", per fargli un pò di compagnia?
E' delicata la cosa.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma qui secondo me gli stereotipi c'entrano poco, la differenza tra ventenni e quarantenni, ma per forza che sono diverse/i, c'è pure da discutere? Il sesso è sesso ad ogni età (adulta, ovviamente) questo è un discorso a parte.
> 
> Qui kkk (che roba è? Ku Klux Klan?  ) si domanda se ci può essere futuro tra lui e la sua amante di 26 anni più giovane. . . La domanda giusta è: *che se ne farà la ragazzina di te sessantenne/settantenne tra qualche anno*? E poi, in tutto questo, tua moglie che ruolo ha?
> 
> A Cesare quel che è di Cesare: ha ragione Lothar! :up:


pienamente d'accordo con te! :up:



Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, la ragazza lo sa benissimo. Al limite continua, perchè finchè dura esce qualcosa di buono (sesso e qualche "dono" materiale).
> Ma per l'uomo è tutto di guadagnato: ragazza giovanissima che fa sesso con lui. E lui mette in cantiere che dovrà ogni tanto soddisfarla materialmente: una specie di baratto.
> 
> *Il guaio è se lui si innamora*. E quando lui si renderà conto di essere messo da parte per via del fatto che invecchia.


no Andy il guaio non è se lui si innamora! il guaio è se lei si innamora!!! è lei che "sogna" un futuro con lui! lo ha scritto KKK.... il guaio è che lei butterà anni della sua giovinezza e spensieratezza dietro un uomo che potrebbe essere suo padre!


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo con te! :up:
> 
> 
> 
> no Andy il guaio non è se lui si innamora! il guaio è se lei si innamora!!! è lei che "sogna" un futuro con lui! lo ha scritto KKK.... il guaio è che lei butterà anni della sua giovinezza e spensieratezza dietro un uomo che potrebbe essere suo padre!


Non penso. Leggi la risposta di Nausicaa: ha detto tutto lei, e sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo con te! :up:
> 
> 
> 
> no Andy il guaio non è se lui si innamora! il guaio è se lei si innamora!!! è lei che "sogna" un futuro con lui! lo ha scritto KKK.... il guaio è che lei butterà anni della sua giovinezza e spensieratezza dietro un uomo che potrebbe essere suo padre!



Uhm... si possono egualmente buttare via gli anni della giovinezza dietro a un coetaneo che sia particolarmente ben dotato nel campo della limitatezza mentale e del maschilismo becero. Che magari ti freni negli studi, nel perseguire i tuoi sogni. Che ti incateni impedendoti nuove amicizie, nuove esperienze, un erasmus magari? Ne ho conosciuti...
Si può fare di peggio che passare qualche anno della vita assieme a un uomo adulto, che ti vuole bene e ti tratta bene.


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, la ragazza lo sa benissimo. Al limite continua, perchè finchè dura esce qualcosa di buono (sesso e qualche "dono" materiale).
> Ma per l'uomo è tutto di guadagnato: ragazza giovanissima che fa sesso con lui. E lui mette in cantiere che dovrà ogni tanto soddisfarla materialmente: una specie di baratto.
> 
> Il guaio è se lui si innamora. E quando lui si renderà conto di essere messo da parte per via del fatto che invecchia.


Ma guarda, io non escluderei l'ipotesi della ragazza che si innamora perdutamente, perché vede in lui qualcosa che non troverà mai in un suo coetaneo. C'è una ragazza che conosco da quando lei ha 20 anni e da quando la conosco lei ha sempre e solo avuto storie con uomini molto più grandi, mi diceva 'che ci posso fare se sono senofila?'. Sessualmente parlando ne ha vissute di cotte e di crude e ti dirò, era perfino matura per una della sua età, lei fa la ballerina classica ed è andata via di casa a soli 14 anni, è cresciuta presto insomma. Oggi però di anni ne ha 26 e non li vede più così male quelli di 30-35, perché cerca qualcosa di più simile a lei. A cosa le serve adesso che è più matura il 50enne tutto fascino e protezione? 
Quindi per la bimba di 22 anni è una grande esperienza, è la storia perfetta. Lui invece adesso si crede un Dio ma lo deve sapere che non può funzionare.

Solo sesso? Quello può funzionare eccome.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello di restare allibita sullo sfondo, direi. Per poi vederselo tornare, dopo non molto tempo, a occhi bassi dicendo: ho fatto una cazzata...


Quoto!


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm... si possono egualmente buttare via gli anni della giovinezza dietro a un coetaneo che sia particolarmente ben dotato nel campo della limitatezza mentale e del maschilismo becero. Che magari ti freni negli studi, nel perseguire i tuoi sogni. Che ti incateni impedendoti nuove amicizie, nuove esperienze, un erasmus magari? Ne ho conosciuti...
> Si può fare di peggio che passare qualche anno della vita assieme a un uomo adulto, che ti vuole bene e ti tratta bene.


nau gli anni si possono buttare via sempre e comunque...ma generalmente con un coetaneo si cresce e si sbaglia insieme..in questo caso lui la sua vita e le sue esperienze già le ha fatte...lei no


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io non escluderei l'ipotesi della ragazza che si innamora perdutamente, perché vede in lui qualcosa che non troverà mai in un suo coetaneo. C'è una ragazza che conosco da quando lei ha 20 anni e da quando la conosco lei ha sempre e solo avuto storie con uomini molto più grandi, mi diceva 'che ci posso fare se sono senofila?'. Sessualmente parlando ne ha vissute di cotte e di crude e ti dirò, era perfino matura per una della sua età, lei fa la ballerina classica ed è andata via di casa a soli 14 anni, è cresciuta presto insomma. Oggi però di anni ne ha 26 e non li vede più così male quelli di 30-35, perché cerca qualcosa di più simile a lei, a cosa le serve più il 50enne tutto fascino e protezione?
> Quindi per la bimba di 22 anni è una grande esperienza, è la storia perfetta. Lui invece adesso si crede un Dio ma lo deve sapere che non può funzionare.
> 
> 
> Quoto!


Il problema è che un uomo non può scommettere che sia così.
Ora non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che lei fra 1 mese ritorni indietro con i sentimenti.
Alla fin fine è giovane, presumibilmente carina, e ce ne saranno di maschi che girano intorno.
Prima o poi cade sul coetaneo? Non si sa.
Il sentimento espresso, soprattutto se molto intenso deve fare riflettere molto invece: si chiama infatuazione e passa.
Ma lo hai detto pure tu: domani cerca un uomo un pò più grande di lei, ma non uno di 50anni.
*Non è un buon investimento* *ora *se di mezzo vi è un sentimento forte.
Purtroppo è certo che l'oste porterà il conto.
E forse peserà più a lui, se lui si innamorerà. Non a lei, che ha tutta la vita davanti e questa sarà stata *solo *una esperienza.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nau gli anni si possono buttare via sempre e comunque...ma generalmente con un coetaneo si cresce e si sbaglia insieme..in questo caso lui la sua vita e le sue esperienze già le ha fatte...lei no



Ma anche stare con lui è una esperienza. Io penso che a 22 anni si sia molto giovani, ma ricordo bene che a 23 io le mie scelte le facevo eccome... alcune mi hanno fatto bene, altre le sto pagando ancora, ma le mie scelte e le mie esperienze le ho fatte da giovane donna, non da bambina... capisco che forse mi spiego male... 
Il fatto è che lei non sta perdendo nulla... non sta limitando al sua vita, se pure convivesse con lui per qualche anno. Lui certe esperienze le ha già fatte... ma questo in che modo impedirà a lei di farle? E quelle esperienze che farebbe con l'uomo adulto, non le farebbe con un coetaneo. E col coetaneo non farebbe magari certe esperienze che farebbe con un uomo adulto.

Nulla ferma una giovane vita che cresce e impara, Simy... solo l'ignoranza e la gelosia stolida di un maschio che ha paura possono impedire a una giovane donna di crescere, di fare le sue esperienze. Fino a che è libera da quelle, crescerebbe e imparerebbe e farebbe le sue esperienze persino vivendo col nonno di Heidi. IMHO


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche stare con lui è una esperienza. Io penso che a 22 anni si sia molto giovani, ma ricordo bene che a 23 io le mie scelte le facevo eccome... alcune mi hanno fatto bene, altre le sto pagando ancora, ma le mie scelte e le mie esperienze le ho fatte da giovane donna, non da bambina... capisco che forse mi spiego male...
> Il fatto è che lei non sta perdendo nulla... non sta limitando al sua vita, se pure convivesse con lui per qualche anno. Lui certe esperienze le ha già fatte... ma questo in che modo impedirà a lei di farle? E quelle esperienze che farebbe con l'uomo adulto, non le farebbe con un coetaneo. E col coetaneo non farebbe magari certe esperienze che farebbe con un uomo adulto.
> 
> Nulla ferma una giovane vita che cresce e impara, Simy... solo l'ignoranza e la gelosia stolida di un maschio che ha paura possono impedire a una giovane donna di crescere, di fare le sue esperienze. Fino a che è libera da quelle, crescerebbe e imparerebbe e farebbe le sue esperienze persino vivendo col nonno di Heidi. IMHO


tutto giusto quello che dici Nau! e sai che io non sono una che ha "pregiudizi" generalmente....
ma per come la vedo io un uomo molto più grande diventa molto molto molto geloso della donna molto più giovane che ha accanto (paura che qualcuno gliela porti via?) tappandogli cosi le ali.......

lo so forse faccio un discorso "estremo" e magari sbaglio ma secondo me un uomo a 50 le 20enni le deve lasciare stare......


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so forse faccio un discorso "estremo" e magari sbaglio ma secondo me un uomo a 50 le 20enni le deve lasciare stare......



Lasciare stare, oppure prendere, in completa sciallanza, quello che loro offrono, tenendo ben presente chi è chi in questo gioco delle parti, il che, tradotto, significa: becchi la 20qualcosaenne che ha voglia di farsi una storiella con un uomo più grande ? Fattela e goditela, ma senza tante menate; cioè, già dalla mattina dopo tu a casa tua e io a casa mia e al primo sms del tipo: "tvtb, io e te 3msc" mettere più distanza possibile


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto quello che dici Nau! e sai che io non sono una che ha "pregiudizi" generalmente....
> ma per come la vedo io un uomo molto più grande diventa molto molto molto geloso della donna molto più giovane che ha accanto (paura che qualcuno gliela porti via?) tappandogli cosi le ali.......
> 
> lo so forse faccio un discorso "estremo" e magari sbaglio ma secondo me un uomo a 50 le 20enni le deve lasciare stare......


Hai ragione, in un certo senso. La paura di perderla sarà molto grande. Ma da qui a tarparle le ali, dipende dal carattere del maschio. Appunto, giovane o meno, io temo i maschi insicuri ed egoisti. 
Ma credimi (a parte quella cotta per l'insegnante, uscii un poco di volte con un altro uomo parecchio più grande di me... oh, e un'altra volta ancora... vabbè...) una giovane donna sta con un uomo adulto *anche *per quello che le dona di esperienze che non può avere coi coetanei. 
Il mondo di chi certe cose le ha già guadagnate ed esperite. 
Una cena in un ristorante "in" non è apprezzata per i soldi, ma per l'essere una esperienza che altrimenti non si sarebbe fatta. 
Una cena con gli amici di lui, tutte persone arrivate, con tanto da raccontare, da illuminare la testa della 22enne per una settimana intera, di sogni e di immagini e di speranze.
Un viaggio, posti da visitare, e nulla come i viaggi ti aprono la mente..
Lo sguardo sulla vita degli adulti... le bollette da pagare, la dichiarazione dei redditi...  vedere come prende le sue decisioni, come si confronta con le sfide di ogni giorno...

Se è un uomo in gamba -a parte il fatto di stare bene con una 22enne, ma come ho detto un certo tipo di esperienze mima molto bene la maturità, se non altro all'inizio- le offre molto di più di quello che può avere ed esperire da sola, e non parlo di soldi, ma appunto di esperienze.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so forse faccio un discorso "estremo" e magari sbaglio ma secondo me un uomo a 50 le 20enni le deve lasciare stare......


Certo, dovrebbe.
Sai quante volte all'università ho visto davanti i miei occhi i prof grandi girare intorno alle studentesse?
E anche in mezzo alla strada?
Che tu passeggi, si affianca un'auto con lui che ti offre un passaggio?
Alla posta mentre aspetti, con lui che inizia ad attaccare bottone?
Che ti invita a prendere un caffè?
Comportamento censurabile, perchè dettato dall'istinto maschile e da tanta faccia di bronzo (e forse dalla considerazione: ora ci provo, tanto se va bene tutto di guadagnato, se va male, avanti la prossima).
Il problema vero è *quando la ragazza ci sta*. Poi lei stessa non può dopo andare in giro a dire: eh, ma lui è così, è colà! Mi opprime, mi chiama sempre, ecc...
Soluzione: dire no, e pensare ai coetanei.


----------



## Flavia (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


Ciao non registrato, dipende da cosa intendi per un futuro insieme a lei. Da quello che scrivi sei ancora sposato anche se il rapporto con la tua consorte non va benissimo, allora secondo me la risposta te la sei già dato da solo: non prometti nulla alla ragazza, ma non fai accenno a quello che intendi fare con il tuo matrimonio.
Forse faresti bene a porre fine a questo rapporto, anche se ti fa stare bene, perchè qualcuno ne uscirà con le ossa rotte e quel qualcuno non sarai tu.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, dovrebbe.
> Sai quante volte all'università ho visto davanti i miei occhi i prof grandi girare intorno alle studentesse?
> E anche in mezzo alla strada?
> Che tu passeggi, si affianca un'auto con lui che ti offre un passaggio?
> ...


Ciao Andy,pausa caffe',ho letto qualcosa..senza offesa per nessuno...fate ridere a parlare di esperienze che nessuno qua'ha vissuto.....io invece ci sono dentro...e niente di quello che scrivete e'reale


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Andy,pausa caffe',ho letto qualcosa..senza offesa per nessuno...fate ridere a parlare di esperienze che nessuno qua'ha vissuto.....io invece ci sono dentro...e niente di quello che scrivete e'reale


Tu vivi *una* realtà lothar... una...
Ne ho vissute anche io di cosette, diciamo che sono stata dall'altra parte della barricata  e sì, quello che scrivo rappresenta una realtà 
Non ci sono *solo* allegre ragazzuole che ti tirano sulla balla di fieno al tempo del raccolto per pura voglia di sfogare istinti giovanili (anche se ammetto, ce ne sono!)


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Andy,pausa caffe',ho letto qualcosa..senza offesa per nessuno..*.fate ridere a parlare di esperienze che nessuno qua'ha vissuto.*....io invece ci sono dentro...e niente di quello che scrivete e'reale


Parla pè te


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Andy,pausa caffe',ho letto qualcosa..senza offesa per nessuno...fate ridere a parlare di esperienze che nessuno qua'ha vissuto.....io invece ci sono dentro...e niente di quello che scrivete e'reale


Ma se tu sei il primo a dire che se cominci a vedere un sentimento chiudi, per evitare guai.
Io questo dico


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Andy,pausa caffe',ho letto qualcosa..senza offesa per nessuno...fate ridere a parlare di esperienze che nessuno qua'ha vissuto.....io invece ci sono dentro...e niente di quello che scrivete e'reale


no lothar la tua situazione è diversa! tu non parli di possibile futuro insieme alla tua amante....
il nostro caro non resgistrato si.... si chiede se è possibile un futuro.... è ben diverso!


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no lothar la tua situazione è diversa! tu non parli di possibile futuro insieme alla tua amante....
> il nostro caro non resgistrato si.... *si chiede se è possibile un futuro*.... è ben diverso!


Ma infatti abbiamo detto tutti la stessa cosa, Lothar compreso. Non ci deve nemmeno pensare al futuro. Lei può vivere la più bella esperienza della sua vita etc. etc. ma lui non deve farsi seghe mentali. Sono d'accordo con Lothar: il tizio non si deve _invornire_!


----------



## Flavia (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, la ragazza lo sa benissimo. Al limite continua, perchè finchè dura esce qualcosa di buono (sesso e qualche "dono" materiale).
> Ma per l'uomo è tutto di guadagnato: ragazza giovanissima che fa sesso con lui. E lui mette in cantiere che dovrà ogni tanto soddisfarla materialmente: una specie di baratto.
> 
> Il guaio è se lui si innamora. E quando lui si renderà conto di essere messo da parte per via del fatto che invecchia.


Perchè dici così? come fai ad esserne sicuro?
E se questa ragazza si fosse presa realmente una bella cotta per lui? ( non parlo di amore perchè non conosco la storia)
E se non fosse una in cerca di "doni materiali", ma una persona che sta investendo se stessa, in una storia che ora vede tutta rose e fiori?

Queste storie finiscono tutte allo stesso modo (o quasi): lui si accorgerà di quanto è importante il suo matrimonio, e lascerà la ragazza, se poi lei starà male allora se l'è cercata e quindi va tutto bene.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma infatti abbiamo detto tutti la stessa cosa, Lothar compreso. Non ci deve nemmeno pensare al futuro. Lei può vivere la più bella esperienza della sua vita etc. etc. ma lui non deve farsi seghe mentali. *Sono d'accordo con Lothar*: il tizio non si deve _invornire_!



oh my God....ti stanno portando sulla cattiva strada .. lo sapevo


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Perchè dici così? come fai ad esserne sicuro?
> E se questa ragazza si fosse presa realmente una bella cotta per lui? ( non parlo di amore perchè non conosco la storia)
> E se non fosse una in cerca di "doni materiali", ma una persona che sta investendo se stessa, in una storia che ora vede tutta rose e fiori?
> 
> Queste storie finiscono tutte allo stesso modo (o quasi): lui si accorgerà di quanto è importante il suo matrimonio, e lascerà la ragazza, se poi lei starà male allora se l'è cercata e quindi va tutto bene.


E come fai ad esserne sicura del contrario?
Ma lo dici anche tu: cotta.
La cotta passa. Poi entra la razionalità. Nei fatti lei sta vivendo una esperienza che sa non la porterà da nessuna parte.
Quando sarà finita ripenserà a questa esperienza: avrà imparato qualcosa, avrà avuto rapporti intimi con una persona matura, che avrà insegnato lei, e avrà avuto pure qualcosa di materiale in cambio.
Non rimane altro, per lei.
Ma se lui si innamora... è fregato. Dove la trova più un'altra così?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione, in un certo senso. La paura di perderla sarà molto grande. Ma da qui a tarparle le ali, dipende dal carattere del maschio. Appunto, giovane o meno, io temo i maschi insicuri ed egoisti.
> Ma credimi (a parte quella cotta per l'insegnante, uscii un poco di volte con un altro uomo parecchio più grande di me... oh, e un'altra volta ancora... vabbè...) una giovane donna sta con un uomo adulto *anche *per quello che le dona di esperienze che non può avere coi coetanei.
> Il mondo di chi certe cose le ha già guadagnate ed esperite.
> Una cena in un ristorante "in" non è apprezzata per i soldi, ma per l'essere una esperienza che altrimenti non si sarebbe fatta.
> ...


Bon, io a 22 anni dormivo tre ore per notte, facevo le vacanze in tenda col sacco a pelo, partivo la mattina avendolo deciso la sera, e un conto sarebbe stato allora uscire qualche sera con un uomo adulto fascinoso, altra cosa avere un compagno che non condivide il mio entusiasmo per certe piccole esperienze... che poi ricordi tutta la vita. Te lo immagini il 48enne che si alza al mattino dopo la notte in sacco a pelo?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, io a 22 anni dormivo tre ore per notte, facevo le vacanze in tenda col sacco a pelo, partivo la mattina avendolo deciso la sera, e un conto sarebbe stato allora uscire qualche sera con un uomo adulto fascinoso, altra cosa avere un compagno che non condivide il mio entusiasmo per certe piccole esperienze... che poi ricordi tutta la vita. Te lo immagini il 48enne che si alza al mattino dopo la notte in sacco a pelo?


E' quello che dicevo in un altro post, anche se io parlavo di festoni da universitari.
Ci sono esperienze che puoi fare con coetanei e non con un uomo molto più grande, e ci sono esperienze che puoi fare con un uomo molto più grande e non con un coetaneo.
Ma sono tutte esperienze. Il punto è che una 22enne, dopo che sta un pò con un uomo che non ha intenzione di fare campeggio (ma credimi, anche tra i giovani ce ne sono, non credere) la vacanza in campeggio con gli amici se la fa cmq, e se l'uomo non vuole, comincia a pensare che è noioso, e a trovare sempre più piacevole la compagnia dei coetanei.

Opinione mia personale, una storia con un uomo adulto aggiunge, non toglie, alle esperienze che si fanno. Tranne rari casi...


----------



## Flavia (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E come fai ad esserne sicura del contrario?
> Ma lo dici anche tu: cotta.
> La cotta passa. Poi entra la razionalità. Nei fatti lei sta vivendo una esperienza che sa non la porterà da nessuna parte.
> Quando sarà finita ripenserà a questa esperienza: avrà imparato qualcosa, avrà avuto rapporti intimi con una persona matura, che avrà insegnato lei, e avrà avuto pure qualcosa di materiale in cambio.
> ...


Ho scritto cotta e non innamorata perchè, non registrato non ha fornito elementi sui sentimenti in gioco.
Non tutte le ragazze a quell'età vivono secondo la filosofia "olgettina"!
Nella vita non si può essere certi di nulla, ma lui ha detto di non aver fatto promesse, parla di un generico futuro, ma non di progetti, vive ore liete con la ragazza, ma ha una moglie a casa che rappresenta un porto sicuro.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Opinione mia personale, una storia con un uomo adulto aggiunge, non toglie, alle esperienze che si fanno. Tranne rari casi...


E' anche la mia opinione. Ma deve essere ben chiaro chi è chi in questo gioco delle parti.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' anche la mia opinione. Ma deve essere ben chiaro chi è chi in questo gioco delle parti.


Più che altro... se l'uomo maturo non si rende conto del gioco delle parti, ne ricaverà molto dolore...

Ah, io ormai mi ero immaginata l'uomo maturo libero e la donzella... in questo caso abbiamo un uomo sposato, la cosa cambia molto, e una giovane donna appena uscita dall'adolescenza, ancora molto idealista, può pure creare grossi problemi come amante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo in un altro post, anche se io parlavo di festoni da universitari.
> Ci sono esperienze che puoi fare con coetanei e non con un uomo molto più grande, e ci sono esperienze che puoi fare con un uomo molto più grande e non con un coetaneo.
> Ma sono tutte esperienze. Il punto è che una 22enne, dopo che sta un pò con un uomo che non ha intenzione di fare campeggio (ma credimi, anche tra i giovani ce ne sono, non credere) la vacanza in campeggio con gli amici se la fa cmq, e se l'uomo non vuole, comincia a pensare che è noioso, e a trovare sempre più piacevole la compagnia dei coetanei.
> 
> Opinione mia personale, una storia con un uomo adulto aggiunge, non toglie, alle esperienze che si fanno. Tranne rari casi...


Certo, puoi imparare... come un'allieva dal professore, appunto. Ma non è un rapporto alla pari, non si ha lo stesso bagaglio. Questo è lo squilibrio. Allora il campeggio diventa una roba che non ha senso perchè ci sono gli alberghi che sono comodi, belli, magari la vasca idromassaggio l'hai vista solo nei film, le discoteche posti rumorosi e affollati, meglio la cenetta fuori in un bel ristorante e poi una bella seratina in cui ti spiego i fatti della vita. Perchè io ho esperienza vero? ... mhh... sì, se la storia è breve, può lasciare anche un bel ricordo... ripeto, altra cosa è IL futuro assieme. Io penso se mia figlia tra qualche anno mi dovesse arrivare a casa col 48enne e dirmi  mamma, questo è l'uomo con cui voglio farmi una vita... Dio che brividi.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Io non ci credo che una 20enne al giorno d'oggi possa pensare già un futuro insieme con un 40enne o più.
Non ci credo.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non ci credo che una 20enne al giorno d'oggi possa pensare già un futuro insieme con un 40enne o più.
> Non ci credo.


Anche perchè più che una 20enne, è una 20enne fuori di testa, e quando si è fuori di testa, l'essere 20enne passa in secondo piano, la FuoriDiTestanza è trasversale all'età, al sesso, e allo stato civile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non ci credo che una 20enne al giorno d'oggi possa pensare già un futuro insieme con un 40enne o più.
> Non ci credo.


Non esistono le ventenni del giorno d'oggi. Esistono Anna, Caterina, Maria, Francesca... che hanno in comune l'età anagrafica. E magari nient'altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo, puoi imparare... come un'allieva dal professore, appunto. Ma non è un rapporto alla pari, non si ha lo stesso bagaglio. Questo è lo squilibrio. Allora il campeggio diventa una roba che non ha senso perchè ci sono gli alberghi che sono comodi, belli, magari la vasca idromassaggio l'hai vista solo nei film, le discoteche posti rumorosi e affollati, meglio la cenetta fuori in un bel ristorante e poi una bella seratina in cui ti spiego i fatti della vita. Perchè io ho esperienza vero? ... mhh... sì, se la storia è breve, può lasciare anche un bel ricordo... ripeto, altra cosa è IL futuro assieme. Io penso se mia figlia tra qualche anno mi dovesse arrivare a casa col 48enne e dirmi  mamma, questo è l'uomo con cui voglio farmi una vita... Dio che brividi.


Ma sono d'accordo! 
Lo siamo tutti direi... una esperienza di vita, che non durerà. Infatti, non è un rapporto alla pari, anche se certe caratteristiche possono farlo pensare i primissimi tempi.

Per l'ultima frase... anche a me verrebbero i brividi. Ma crederei che quello che mia figlia vuole sinceramente *in quell'istante*, tra un anno sarà cambiato completamente... appunto, un rapporto squilibrato come quello non dura... e non è detto che limiti altre esperienze.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non esistono le ventenni del giorno d'oggi. Esistono Anna, Caterina, Maria, Francesca... che hanno in comune l'età anagrafica. E magari nient'altro.


Quoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè più che una 20enne, è una 20enne fuori di testa, e quando si è fuori di testa, l'essere 20enne passa in secondo piano, la FuoriDiTestanza è trasversale all'età, al sesso, e allo stato civile.


Ma non è detto Tuba, non è assolutamente detto... quando io avevo vent'anni, avevo tre mie amiche più giovani di me già sposate... si è giovani, si crede, si pensa, si sogna... si fanno cazzate, come è giusto che sia. Quello da fuori di testa è stato il comportamento dei genitori, felici come le pasque.


----------



## Flavia (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non ci credo che una 20enne al giorno d'oggi possa pensare già un futuro insieme con un 40enne o più.
> Non ci credo.


E' possibile, tutto è possibile a questo mondo, anche il contrario di tutto!:smile:


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non esistono le ventenni del giorno d'oggi. Esistono Anna, Caterina, Maria, Francesca... che hanno in comune l'età anagrafica. E magari nient'altro.


Globalizzazione.
Viviamo in mezzo alla gente.
Andiamo all'estero per studiare.
Facebook, internet, telefonini.
C'è troppo in giro, veniamo a contatto con tante persone.
Vediamo quello che succede nelle storie altrui.
Tradimenti alla luce del sole, profili nascosti su internet, gente che ci trova il proprio partner in incognito.
Compagni di scuola, università, palestra, viaggi, televisione.
No, ognuno ha una sua identità, ma se cresce in questa realtà ed è in grado di pensare, sa che a 20anni è troppo presto.
Se pensa a degli ideali purtroppo dovrà soffrire molto.
Le cotte, gli innamoramenti, quelli non mancheranno mai. Ma tu a 25anni pensi di decidere su un qualcosa nella quale tu stessa sai che tra 10anni non crederai più. O perchè non te lo faranno credere.
Se io vorrei una storia e poi vengo tradito, sembra tutto facile: era colpa mia, perchè lei è libera di cambiare idea.
Però se invece lei ha un sogno e pensa che debba realizzarsi ora, a 20anni, tutto apposto, è sbagliato che le si dica che sta commettendo forse un errore. Poi l'errore lo commetterà lei, e le si dirà: hai fatto bene, hai preso la decisione che volevi tu, non pensare a quello che ti dicono.
Allora secondo me, è bene vedersi meglio da una 25enne che pensa di avere un futuro con un uomo molto più maturo di lei.
Perchè quando *lei *deciderà basta, allora tutti diranno a lei che ha fatto bene.
A lui non ci penserà nessuno.
Per questo dico e affermo: i sogni di un futuro con un uomo di 20anni più di lei, che rimangano nella sua mente. Non è affidabile buttarsi in una storia oggi, che sai finirà domani.
Anche se lei ora è Madre Teresa di Calcutta.
Domani vorrà un figlio: da un 60enne? O da un 40enne nel pieno della sua mascolinità?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è detto Tuba, non è assolutamente detto... quando io avevo vent'anni, avevo tre mie amiche più giovani di me già sposate... si è giovani, si crede, si pensa, si sogna... si fanno cazzate, come è giusto che sia. Quello da fuori di testa è stato il comportamento dei genitori, felici come le pasque.


Io mi riferivo più che altro al caso specifico: ragazza giovane - uomo molto più grande di lei. Fare certi discorsi in certi contesti è da fuori di testa: e può esserlo lei che li pronuncia o lui che li ascolta e non le molla due scappelotti fra capo e collo.

Ma non penso che oggi nel 2012, esistano, in genere e in media, (perchè poi ogni storia è specifica), delle ragazze giovani che possano essere definite sprovvedute da questo punto di vista, io nutro molta simpatia e anche molta empatia verso quelli che potrebbero essere definiti "i giovani d'oggi" (Sigh, che brutta cosa che ho detto) 

Anzi, se vogliamo dirla proprio tutta tutta......l'ultima che ha provocato più danni della grandine....è stata una 40 enne che voleva giocare alla 20enne....pesna un pò te


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Domani vorrà un figlio: da un 60enne? O da un 40enne nel pieno della sua mascolinità?


ma, più che nel pieno della mascolinità... che riesca a portarlo in braccio senza lamentarsi del mal di schiena...


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, più che nel pieno della mascolinità... che riesca a portarlo in braccio senza lamentarsi del mal di schiena...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, più che nel pieno della mascolinità... che riesca a portarlo in braccio senza lamentarsi del mal di schiena...


Aaahhhh bella  42 E non sentirli.......guarda bene l'avatar  Tzè e pure Pfui


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo più che altro al caso specifico: ragazza giovane - uomo molto più grande di lei. Fare certi discorsi in certi contesti è da fuori di testa: e può esserlo lei che li pronuncia o lui che li ascolta e non le molla due scappelotti fra capo e collo.
> 
> Ma non penso che oggi nel 2012, esistano, in genere e in media, (perchè poi ogni storia è specifica), delle ragazze giovani che possano essere definite sprovvedute da questo punto di vista, io nutro molta simpatia e anche molta empatia verso quelli che potrebbero essere definiti "i giovani d'oggi" (Sigh, che brutta cosa che ho detto)
> 
> Anzi, se vogliamo dirla proprio tutta tutta......l'ultima che ha provocato più danni della grandine....è stata una 40 enne che voleva giocare alla 20enne....pesna un pò te


Infatti secondo me è più facile che i danni li faccia chi è più grande, proprio perchè ha esperienza, malizia e quel pizzico di malafede che deriva dal saper valutare i rischi. Poi c'è quello che a 50 anni ragiona come uno di 15 ma non ci perderei parole...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Eravamo un gruppo di 10 amici. 
Una credente praticante, un ateo, 8 battezzati. Una che ha cominciato a frequentare la chiesa essendosi messa con un credente praticante.

Tre sognavano di fare le casalinghe, 3/4 di diventare grandi nella carriera che si erano scelti, gli altri solo di campare in qualche modo (alè che sogni)

Una non ha mai tradito, una ha tenuto due storie in piedi contemporaneamente, una, invaghitasi di un altro, ha prima lasciato il moroso e poi ha continuato il discorso con il nuovo amore. una è stata tradita. Uno ha un rapporto aperto.

Tre hanno trovato l'uomo dei loro sogni in internet, uno in oratorio, altri a una festa.

Uno è gay, uno è bisessuale.

In tre abbiamo figli, in un caso non suoi.

In 5 abbiamo un profilo FB, in 8 msn, in 7 skype.

Potrei continuare  per quanto riguarda la globalizzazione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaahhhh bella  42 E non sentirli.......guarda bene l'avatar  Tzè e pure Pfui


Ehi ragazzo, ma sei giovane tu... che credi... se sono giovane io!


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, più che nel pieno della mascolinità... che riesca a portarlo in braccio senza lamentarsi del mal di schiena...


Poi dipende da caso a caso: il mio "prof", scapolo a 42 anni se lo vedi sembra un vecchio decrepito.
Ha fatto una dieta paurosa, da anoressico, senza fare sport: è magro con la pelle che gli ballonzola sulla pancia.
Un prete mi chiese anche se avesse qualche malattia...


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eravamo un gruppo di 10 amici.
> Una credente praticante, un ateo, 8 battezzati. Una che ha cominciato a frequentare la chiesa essendosi messa con un credente praticante.
> 
> Tre sognavano di fare le casalinghe, 3/4 di diventare grandi nella carriera che si erano scelti, gli altri solo di campare in qualche modo (alè che sogni)
> ...


Appunto


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto



Perchè la faccina triste?
Io stavo dicendo, come Sbri, che ognuno è diverso, e ragazzi della stessa età possono essere diversissimi...


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, più che nel pieno della mascolinità... *che riesca a portarlo in braccio senza lamentarsi del mal di schiena...*


:rotfl::rotfl:

Mi hai fatto venire in mente questa scena:

[video=youtube;llZg4XLA6RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llZg4XLA6RM[/video]


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè la faccina triste?
> Io stavo dicendo, come Sbri, che ognuno è diverso, e ragazzi della stessa età possono essere diversissimi...


Faccia triste perchè a me sembra un porcaio.
Oggi forse è meglio pagare un agente di investigazione prima e non dopo, per sapere che scheletri ha nell'armadio una persona.
E risparmi guai dopo.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Faccia triste perchè a me sembra un porcaio.
> Oggi forse è meglio pagare un agente di investigazione prima e non dopo, per sapere che scheletri ha nell'armadio una persona.
> E risparmi guai dopo.


Porcaio? Ok, c'è chi ha tradito tra i miei amici, ma -sperando che Daniele non mi legga- a parte quello che porcaio c'è?

Ah... figli non suoi non vuol dire che ha figli che spaccia come quelli del compagno e non lo sono... è invece una cosa molto bella 
O parlavi dell'orientamento sessuale? A noi non ha mai dato alcun problema...
O di dove ognuno ha trovato l'amore della sua vita?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2012)

Una compagna alle superiori si è innamorato del nostro professore di diritto (40 anni). Dopo l'esame di maturità, lei aveva già 18 anni, sono partiti insieme. L'anno dopo si sono sposati. Hanno due figli e vivono ancora insieme e per quel che ne so felici. Sono passati 22 anni


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una compagna alle superiori si è innamorato del nostro professore di diritto (40 anni). Dopo l'esame di maturità, lei aveva già 18 anni, sono partiti insieme. L'anno dopo si sono sposati. Hanno due figli e vivono ancora insieme e per quel che ne so felici. Sono passati 22 anni


Una bellissima storia.
Mi piacciono sempre le storie d'amore che finiscono.. no, che* continuano* bene 

Ma è l'eccezione che conferma la regola. E le eccezioni, lo sanno di esserlo, a prescindere da tutto  è il bello delle eccezioni secondo me, no?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una bellissima storia.
> Mi piacciono sempre le storie d'amore che finiscono.. no, che* continuano* bene
> 
> Ma è l'eccezione che conferma la regola. E le eccezioni, lo sanno di esserlo, a prescindere da tutto  è il bello delle eccezioni secondo me, no?


Sono d'accordo...ogni tanto è bello anche sognare


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Porcaio? Ok, c'è chi ha tradito tra i miei amici, ma -sperando che Daniele non mi legga- a parte quello che porcaio c'è?
> 
> Ah... figli non suoi non vuol dire che ha figli che spaccia come quelli del compagno e non lo sono... è invece una cosa molto bella
> O parlavi dell'orientamento sessuale? A noi non ha mai dato alcun problema...
> O di dove ognuno ha trovato l'amore della sua vita?


Sai, io vorrei continuare a credere che nella vita ci possa anche essere altro, e che se si sceglie di avere un compagno o una compagna, sia una cosa seria.
Altrimenti è meglio stare tutti da soli.

Tutti questi intrecci da lontano sono anche interessanti, ma quando ci metti la pelle bruciano.
Per questo a me non piace.
C'è solo confusione.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una bellissima storia.
> Mi piacciono sempre le storie d'amore che finiscono.. no, che* continuano* bene
> 
> Ma è l'eccezione che conferma la regola. E le eccezioni, lo sanno di esserlo, a prescindere da tutto  è il bello delle eccezioni secondo me, no?



:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, io vorrei continuare a credere che nella vita ci possa anche essere altro, e che se si sceglie di avere un compagno o una compagna, sia una cosa seria.
> Altrimenti è meglio stare tutti da soli.
> 
> Tutti questi intrecci da lontano sono anche interessanti, ma quando ci metti la pelle bruciano.
> Per questo a me non piace.


Io *continuo* a credere che sia una cosa seria avere un compagno. Io credo che sia possibile avere un compagno per la vita. Io credo profondamente nella coppia.

Ma in quello che ho scritto, di comportamenti contro il rispetto del compagno/a ce n'era uno -storia parallela, e tra l'altro gestita con una valanga di sensi di colpa, e ripetuti lasciare uno, l'altro, entrambi, e riprendere quando andavano sotto casa a urlare il loro amore...

In un caso, appena iniziato un invaghimento, senza che ci fosse stato neppure uno sfioramento, la storia precedente è stata chiusa nella piena sincerità.

Ci sono stati altri tradimenti, fatti e subiti, e non tutti hanno avuto gravi conseguenze, anche scoperti... mi spiace Andy, ma purtroppo i tradimenti esistono, sono frequenti, ma non è detto che ci siano in ogni rapporto.

Solo una tra le mie amicizie non ha mai tradito *in tutta la sua vita*. Ma tutte le mie amicizie sono fedelissime, ora. Perchè sono cresciute, perchè sanno cosa è davvero importante, perchè lui/lei è davvero la persona della loro vita. 

Io credo profondamente in loro, e ho una fiducia piena per il loro futuro...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io non escluderei l'ipotesi della ragazza che si innamora perdutamente, perché vede in lui qualcosa che non troverà mai in un suo coetaneo. C'è una ragazza che conosco da quando lei ha 20 anni e da quando la conosco lei ha sempre e solo avuto storie con uomini molto più grandi, mi diceva 'che ci posso fare se sono senofila?'. Sessualmente parlando ne ha vissute di cotte e di crude e ti dirò, era perfino matura per una della sua età, lei fa la ballerina classica ed è andata via di casa a soli 14 anni, è cresciuta presto insomma. Oggi però di anni ne ha 26 e non li vede più così male quelli di 30-35, perché cerca qualcosa di più simile a lei. A cosa le serve adesso che è più matura il 50enne tutto fascino e protezione?
> Quindi per la bimba di 22 anni è una grande esperienza, è la storia perfetta. Lui invece adesso si crede un Dio ma lo deve sapere che non può funzionare.
> 
> Solo sesso? Quello può funzionare eccome.
> ...


Anch'io sono senofilo....simyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...che bel seno...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io *continuo* a credere che sia una cosa seria avere un compagno. Io credo che sia possibile avere un compagno per la vita. Io credo profondamente nella coppia.
> 
> Ma in quello che ho scritto, di comportamenti contro il rispetto del compagno/a ce n'era uno -storia parallela, e tra l'altro gestita con una valanga di sensi di colpa, e ripetuti lasciare uno, l'altro, entrambi, e riprendere quando andavano sotto casa a urlare il loro amore...
> 
> ...


Che troiaio!! Meglio rimanere single a vita, poi quando avro' 50 anni mi trovero' la zoccoletta 25 enne di turno....
Con queste premesse meglio non mettere al mondo degli infelici...ma per piacere! Tradire,tradire e poi mettete la testa a posto ma  chi sta' dall'altra parte prdonera'? Ne siete sicure? Ma si! ...sicuro....che mondo di merda!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Faccia triste perchè a me sembra un porcaio.
> Oggi forse è meglio pagare un agente di investigazione prima e non dopo, per sapere che scheletri ha nell'armadio una persona.
> E risparmi guai dopo.


[video=youtube;iC7V-yOcvZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC7V-yOcvZw[/video]


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> e se ne può innamorare, perchè sono convinto che l'uomo un pò di sentimento lo mette sempre, anche nel tradimento


Allora può succedere anche a Lothar 
Andy come sempre fai sempre e soltanto riferimento alle tue vicende personali. Credo ti farebbe bene allargare gli orizzonti e cercare di fare piazza pulita di pregiudizi che servono soltanto ad appesantirti l'esistenza.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;iC7V-yOcvZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC7V-yOcvZw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che troiaio!! Meglio rimanere single a vita, poi quando avro' 50 anni mi trovero' la zoccoletta 25 enne di turno....
> Con queste premesse meglio non mettere al mondo degli infelici...ma per piacere! Tradire,tradire e poi mettete la testa a posto ma  chi sta' dall'altra parte prdonera'? Ne siete sicure? Ma si! ...sicuro....che mondo di merda!!!!


Eheheheheheheeh...
Mi spiace per te...
Quando tu avrai 50 anni...eheheheheh...
Non troverai nessuna zoccoletta da 25...
Scorte esaurite...
Conte, Lothar e Massimo Meridio sono passati con la loro falce...
E dove hanno mietuto loro...di maiale...non ne crescono più...
Impazziscono e si gettano tutte dentro il lago di genesaret!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che troiaio!! Meglio rimanere single a vita, poi quando avro' 50 anni mi trovero' la zoccoletta 25 enne di turno....
> Con queste premesse meglio non mettere al mondo degli infelici...ma per piacere! Tradire,tradire e poi mettete la testa a posto ma  chi sta' dall'altra parte prdonera'? Ne siete sicure? Ma si! ...sicuro....che mondo di merda!!!!


A me fa più paura questa tua rabbia, questa amarezza velenosa (perchè zoccoletta?) questo cinismo...

Io vedo le mie amicizie felici, con compagni/e che amano e da cui vengono amati, e c'è tra loro un rapporto bello, tanto bello che, se non si sapesse che una volta nella loro vita hanno tradito, diresti ammirato che non ce ne sono molti di rapporti così. 
Mi spiace che tu stia male, mi dispiace davvero. Non sottovaluto quanto male faccia essere traditi. Non considero con leggerezza qualunque tradimento. Non mi aspetto che chi tradisce venga perdonato. Qualche volta non ne vale la pena.

Ah, ok, una cosa non era chiara: le mie amicizie non stanno con le persone che hanno tradito/da cui sono state tradite. Sono fedeli adesso al rapporto attuale, dopo essere cresciute etc etc.

Cmq, anche da quel che ho scritto, anche fraintendendo il fraintendibile, non si poteva evincere immediatamente che le mie amiche fossero tornate chiatte chiatte dal moroso/marito cornificato, senza dire nulla, felici e soddisfatte nelle parti basse, ed impunite.
Ripeto: mi spiace che tu stia male.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Allora può succedere anche a Lothar
> Andy come sempre fai sempre e soltanto riferimento alle tue vicende personali. Credo ti farebbe bene allargare gli orizzonti e cercare di fare piazza pulita di pregiudizi che servono soltanto ad appesantirti l'esistenza.


Ma sai, spesso si dice che la donna quando se ne va lo fa davvero, senza ripensamenti, chiudendo la porta, sbattendola se non riesce a liberarsi dell'amato compagno.
Non voglio generalizzare (perchè così non è sempre, infatti a me una volta capitò il contrario), ma spesso è così, ma non solo sulla mia pelle, ma anche di qualche mio amico.
Lothar fa quello che fa perchè parte da un presupposto completamente diverso.
Un uomo quando decide di stare con una donna, quando la deve lasciare se ne dispiace. E non la manda a fare in culo. Non la tratta come una pezza da piedi.
Una donna invece lo fa e ti dice, poi: l'ho fatto perchè è meglio così, per te.
Sai, pregiudizi. Invece dovrei avercene sempre, per non ricadere nella solita storia.
E forse proprio avendoli si può vedere nel prossimo se c'è davvero un valore o meno.
Invece muoversi nella nebbia è sempre sbagliato, anche quando la nebbia all'inizio non la vedi.
Fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio.
Altrimenti, cosa abbiamo imparato dalla vita?
E io purtroppo finora ho messo poco a punto quello che mi ripromettevo di non fare... proprio perchè ho creduto.
E lo dovrebbero fare tutti.
Il consiglio dovrebbe essere sempre quello di... stare moooolto attenti.
In effetti, poi quando sbagli... te lo dicono tutti.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti, poi quando sbagli... te lo dicono tutti.


Scusa Andy ma se lo dicono tutti chissenefrega. Io tu chiunque di noi non siamo tutti. O decidiamo di metterci con una persona perchè tutti ci dicono che potrebbe essere quella giusta? Continuo a pensare che sia l'ambiente dove vivi a condizionarti.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma sai, spesso si dice che la donna quando se ne va lo fa davvero, senza ripensamenti, chiudendo la porta, sbattendola se non riesce a liberarsi dell'amato compagno.
> Non voglio generalizzare (perchè così non è sempre, infatti a me una volta capitò il contrario), ma spesso è così, ma non solo sulla mia pelle, ma anche di qualche mio amico.
> Lothar fa quello che fa perchè parte da un presupposto completamente diverso.
> Un uomo quando decide di stare con una donna, quando la deve lasciare se ne dispiace. E non la manda a fare in culo. Non la tratta come una pezza da piedi.
> ...


Molti dei tuoi discorsi, di base mi trovano anche d'accordo. Perdono un pò di validità però quando li _assolutizzi_  per categorie: uomini, donne, cani, gatti, canarini. I pregiudizi però Andy, dai, sono sicuro ci credi poco anche tu che bisognerebbe vivere dando loro ascolto.

La mia più bella storia d'amore, la più lunga, la più significativa, è stata con una donna, nativa di una piccola città di provincia che non era la mia, essendo io metropolitano; un mio collega trovo molto premuroso e gentile da parte sua, mettermi sull'avviso definendola "Come quella che da giovane si è scopata mezzo paese". Se avessi dato ascolto ai pregiudizi, avrei dovuto mollarla all'istante, ringraziando quell'imbecille che mi aveva avvisato.........ringrazio Dio di essere stato capace di farmi una sonora risata invece.


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io sono senofilo....simyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...che bel seno...


No, in quel caso si dice mastomane, non senofilo!  

Basta attirare l'attenzione su Simy però eh, non è sufficiente questo a convincere la gente ad andare al raduno!


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Ma quando parlo di pregiudizi, non intendo quello che possano dire altri a priori su una persona.
Pregiudizi nel senso di andare sempre con i piedi di piombo con un'altra persona, all'inizio di un rapporto, e non credere subito e incondizionatamente a quello che essa ci dice.
Purtroppo io ci sono cascato.
Pregiudizi nel senso che la prossima volta è sempre meglio dare molto peso a quel piccolo particolare che ho notato l'altro giorno, e capire che significato aveva, piuttosto che supporre che non ci sia nulla e sia solo frutto della mia mente.
Perchè poi quando stai male ed è troppo tardi ci pensi tanto: eppure, quella volta... e io sono stato stupido. Eppure lei mi diceva che ero un idiota a pensarlo...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma quando parlo di pregiudizi, non intendo quello che possano dire altri a priori su una persona.
> Pregiudizi nel senso di andare sempre con i piedi di piombo con un'altra persona, all'inizio di un rapporto, e *non credere subito e incondizionatamente a quello che essa ci dice.*
> Purtroppo io ci sono cascato.
> Pregiudizi nel senso che la prossima volta è sempre meglio dare molto peso a quel piccolo particolare che ho notato l'altro giorno, e capire che significato aveva, piuttosto che supporre che non ci sia nulla e sia solo frutto della mia mente.
> Perchè poi quando stai male ed è troppo tardi ci pensi tanto: eppure, quella volta... e io sono stato stupido. Eppure lei mi diceva che ero un idiota a pensarlo...


Andy non si può non credere incondizionatamente all'inizio, come si fa? Non ci si conosce, non puoi partire subito pensando eh sicuramente mi sta nascondendo qualcosa. Sulle note stonate concordo, sempre fidarsi del proprio istinto.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono sposato da 23 anni ma ho conosciuto una ragazza di 22 anni...ci troviamo molto bene insieme sotto ogni aspetto. il rapporto con mia moglie non e' il massimo ma va avanti. io ho 48 anni.....la domanda e' se secondo voi ci possa essere futuro con una differenza di eta' cosi' ampia. non gli mai promesso una vita insieme , ma ci spera.


è italiana?


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Ps: stamattina casualmente mi sono ritrovato in un forum di cui non faccio cenno qui.
C'era una sezione che mi incuriosiva, in cui vi erano uomini e donne.
Ho letto di una donna che aveva avuto delle delusioni e che esprimeva una rabbia immane nei suoi post, e la quale affermava di prendere ora per il culo gli uomini, di fare credere una certa cosa per poi "friggerli" con gusto.
E mi è dispiaciuto leggere commenti di altre donne che la istigavano a farla pagare, mentre qualche uomo cercava di spiegare che non tutti gli uomini non erano così, che non era giusto.
Qualcun altro per prendere la palla al balzo, si proponeva come riempitivo sessuale...
Mamma mia, fortuna che qui dentro non è così.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma quando parlo di pregiudizi, non intendo quello che possano dire altri a priori su una persona.
> Pregiudizi nel senso di andare sempre con i piedi di piombo con un'altra persona, all'inizio di un rapporto, e non credere subito e incondizionatamente a quello che essa ci dice.
> Purtroppo io ci sono cascato.
> Pregiudizi nel senso che la prossima volta è sempre meglio dare molto peso a quel piccolo particolare che ho notato l'altro giorno, e capire che significato aveva, piuttosto che supporre che non ci sia nulla e sia solo frutto della mia mente.
> Perchè poi quando stai male ed è troppo tardi ci pensi tanto: eppure, quella volta... e io sono stato stupido. Eppure lei mi diceva che ero un idiota a pensarlo...


Concordo con quello che dice MK poco più sopra e di base concordo anche con te. L'importante è riuscire però a non far sfociare l'andare con i piedi di piombo...nella paranoia.

In ultima analisi..........S C I A L L O


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che dice MK poco più sopra e di base concordo anche con te. *L'importante è riuscire però a non far sfociare l'andare con i piedi di piombo...nella paranoia.*
> 
> In ultima analisi..........S C I A L L O


:up:


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> *Andy non si può non credere incondizionatamente all'inizio, come si fa?* Non ci si conosce, non puoi partire subito pensando eh sicuramente mi sta nascondendo qualcosa. Sulle note stonate concordo, sempre fidarsi del proprio istinto.


Sai, però ammetterai che ci sono molte donne che te lo dicono proprio in faccia: partiamo piano, conosciamoci e poi vediamo...
Cioè, in molti non solo lo fanno, ma lo richiedono.
Forse in quel caso sono proprio le persone peggiori? Non vogliono lasciarsi andare... proprio perchè cercano altro? E non noi?


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, però ammetterai che ci sono molte donne che te lo dicono proprio in faccia: partiamo piano, conosciamoci e poi vediamo...
> Cioè, in molti non solo lo fanno, ma lo richiedono.
> Forse in quel caso sono proprio le persone peggiori? Non vogliono lasciarsi andare... proprio perchè cercano altro? E non noi?


Cosa intendi per lasciarsi andare?


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per lasciarsi andare?


Non solo sul sesso, anche sulle cose banali.
Ad esempio, stiamo insieme da 4-5 mesi appena, arriva un periodo di vacanze, e tu, ingenuamente, chiedi se vuole fare una piccola vacanzina con te per qualche giorno, o se vuole passare il capodanno insieme a te.
Ma in questi casi invece ti dicono che corri troppo...
Ad esempio, io questi segnali li trovo sempre molto ambigui.
Perchè io lo farei? Perchè lei no?
Come facciamo a capirci, conoscerci, se la nostra relazione si basa sempre sulla solita vita?
Eppure per certe persone è così.
E mi domando: quanto c'è di veramente onesto in queste persone? O sono io (parlo di me, ma intendo in genere) ad avere problemi, a sembrare un porco (sai, la vacanza, in camera insieme...), quando ti giri nella vita e vedi invece promisquità a non finire?
Sono questi tra quei segnali che ci debbono subito far capire di stare moooolto attenti? O siamo noi ad avere troppe pretese? Quando in realtà chiediamo poco, se non vivere una storia in cui crediamo?


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che dice MK poco più sopra e di base concordo anche con te. *L'importante è riuscire però a non far sfociare l'andare con i piedi di piombo...nella paranoia.*
> 
> In ultima analisi..........S C I A L L O


O peggio nella misoginia! Andy, guarda che non è un luogo comune quello che non tutte le donne sono uguali, lo stesso vale per gli uomini, questo ricordatelo!


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non solo sul sesso, anche sulle cose banali.
> Ad esempio, stiamo insieme da 4-5 mesi appena, arriva un periodo di vacanze, e tu, ingenuamente, chiedi se vuole fare una piccola vacanzina con te per qualche giorno, o se vuole passare il capodanno insieme a te.
> Ma in questi casi invece ti dicono che corri troppo...
> Ad esempio, io questi segnali li trovo sempre molto ambigui.
> ...


Beh dopo 4-5 mesi credo che il problema della stessa camera non ci sia più no? Poi può essere questione di carattere, o magari si esce da una storia che ci ha lasciato a pezzi e si mette il freno, o ci può essere sotto qualcosa sì. Se sospetti chiedi, approfondisci...


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Beh dopo 4-5 mesi credo che il problema della stessa camera non ci sia più no? Poi può essere questione di carattere, o magari si esce da una storia che ci ha lasciato a pezzi e si mette il freno, o ci può essere sotto qualcosa sì. Se sospetti chiedi, approfondisci...


Scusami, te lo chiedo per capire altri cosa farebbero.
Se tu sei in una situazione simile e lui ti dicesse che esce da una storia che lo ha lasciato a pezzi, tu come ti sentiresti?
Penseresti che fosse in fase confusionale e ci ripenseresti al rapporto? O cercheresti di assecondare i suoi voleri, con il dubbio che... effettivamente con te sta vivendo un momento di confusione?


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, te lo chiedo per capire altri cosa farebbero.
> Se tu sei in una situazione simile e lui ti dicesse che esce da una storia che lo ha lasciato a pezzi, tu come ti sentiresti?
> Penseresti che fosse in fase confusionale e ci ripenseresti al rapporto? O cercheresti di assecondare i suoi voleri, con il dubbio che... effettivamente con te sta vivendo un momento di confusione?


Oddio che domanda difficile... dipende da quanto mi interessa credo. Se l'interesse è grande asseconderei lasciando da parte i dubbi.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Oddio che domanda difficile... dipende da quanto mi interessa credo. Se l'interesse è grande asseconderei lasciando da parte i dubbi.


Io invece non so. Penso che chiuderei.
Non potrei accettare che vi sia un fantasma ancora fresco alle mie spalle. Un altro uomo, un'altra persona.
Perchè non saprei nemmeno se ci potrebbe essere un ritorno di fiamma.
Perchè ad esempio con me mette paletti che con l'altro magari non metterebbe? Sarei assalito dai dubbi, ma non su di me, ma su quello che ho di fronte.
Alla fin fine sarei l'agnello da sacrificare.
Sì, mi sforzerei, e chiuderei subito.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io invece non so. Penso che chiuderei.
> Non potrei accettare che vi sia un fantasma ancora fresco alle mie spalle. Un altro uomo, un'altra persona.
> Perchè non saprei nemmeno se ci potrebbe essere un ritorno di fiamma.
> Perchè ad esempio con me mette paletti che con l'altro magari non metterebbe? Sarei assalito dai dubbi, ma non su di me, ma su quello che ho di fronte.
> ...


Andy spesso non si tratta di vivere con un fantasma alle spalle....semplicemente di paura di stare male di nuvo....
a volte quando si è feriti non è facile lasciarsi andare a nuove relazioni e si tende ad andarci molto cauti.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy spesso non si tratta di vivere con un fantasma alle spalle....semplicemente di paura di stare male di nuvo....
> a volte quando si è feriti non è facile lasciarsi andare a nuove relazioni e si tende ad andarci molto cauti.


Può essere una controprova.
Tu le chiedi di smettere di vedervi.
E se lei ti vuole davvero bene... non lo accetta.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io invece non so. Penso che chiuderei.
> Non potrei accettare che vi sia un fantasma ancora fresco alle mie spalle. Un altro uomo, un'altra persona.
> Perchè non saprei nemmeno se ci potrebbe essere un ritorno di fiamma.
> Perchè ad esempio con me mette paletti che con l'altro magari non metterebbe? Sarei assalito dai dubbi, ma non su di me, ma su quello che ho di fronte.
> ...


E rinunceresti? Mah io credo che tutti noi abbiamo dei fantasmi che ci portiamo dietro, le persone che abbiamo amato fanno sempre parte della nostra storia.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Può essere una controprova.
> Tu le chiedi di smettere di vedervi.
> E se lei ti vuole davvero bene... non lo accetta.


dipende Andy!

parlo per me ovviamente....io sono nella fase in cui ho paura di ricominciare... se frequentassi una persona che mi mette "fretta" e non rispetta i miei tempi credo che accetterei anche di non vederla.....


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Può essere una controprova.
> Tu le chiedi di smettere di vedervi.
> E se lei ti vuole davvero bene... non lo accetta.


Le prove d'amore? Naaaaaaaaa. O mi vuoi o non mi vuoi. Il mettere alla prova è segnale di insicurezza personale, non c'entra nulla con l'amore, secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che troiaio!! Meglio rimanere single a vita, poi quando avro' 50 anni mi trovero' la zoccoletta 25 enne di turno....
> Con queste premesse meglio non mettere al mondo degli infelici...ma per piacere! Tradire,tradire e poi mettete la testa a posto ma  chi sta' dall'altra parte prdonera'? Ne siete sicure? Ma si! ...sicuro....che mondo di merda!!!!


Premesso che una parolina  l'avrei evitata, in poche parole hai scritto senza filosofeggiare quello che è una nuvoletta reale e vera.
Ma sai non sta bene a nessuno leggere quella nuvoletta.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende Andy!
> 
> parlo per me ovviamente....io sono nella fase in cui ho paura di ricominciare... se frequentassi una persona che mi mette "fretta" e non rispetta i miei tempi credo che accetterei anche di non vederla.....


Appunto, io invece se incontrassi una donna che invece mi chiede tempo, me ne andrei io.
Perchè non sono nella sua testa e non capirei se lo fa apposta o lo sente davvero.
Ma anche una donna che starebbe subito: mi farei uscire gli occhi anche dalla nuca.

Sai cosa farò la prossima volta? Piccolo test, che mi avrebbe salvato molte volte. Quando stiamo insieme, trovare un momento giusto per... telefonarle, davanti a me.
Se non squilla (o è spento o è in vibrazione): nasconde qualcosa.
Magari le dirò che chiamo mia madre, ma... ops, ho sbagliato numero... ed ho chiamato te... e senti, come mai non squilla? E se ti chiama qualcuno, che ti dai per dispersa?


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Le prove d'amore? Naaaaaaaaa. O mi vuoi o non mi vuoi. Il mettere alla prova è segnale di insicurezza personale, non c'entra nulla con l'amore, secondo me.


No, non prova d'amore.
Io decido di non volere continuare in maniera chiara: senti, finiamola qui.
Se lei ci tiene di certo non lo vorrà.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non prova d'amore.
> Io decido di non volere continuare in maniera chiara: senti, finiamola qui.
> Se lei ci tiene di certo non lo vorrà.


Mica è detto, trovi una orgogliosa come me, col cavolo che ti dico nooo ti pregoooooo. Io ti lascerei andare.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mica è detto, trovi una orgogliosa come me, col cavolo che ti dico nooo ti pregoooooo. Io ti lascerei andare.


Appunto.
Meglio così. No?


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, io invece se incontrassi una donna che invece mi chiede tempo, me ne andrei io.
> Perchè non sono nella sua testa e non capirei se lo fa apposta o lo sente davvero.
> Ma anche una donna che starebbe subito: mi farei uscire gli occhi anche dalla nuca.
> 
> ...


capirai allora con me sarebbe una battaglia persa in partenza! in ufficio tengo sempre il tel senza suoneria e sono più le volte che mi dimentico di rimetterla quando stacco! sai quante volte la gente mi chiama e io non sento il tel?
Andy non sempre si ha qualcosa da nascondere!


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Meglio così. No?


No, perchè magari lei ragiona come ragioni tu e non ci si incontra più . Comunque Andy, davvero, se ami e sei sicuro di te stesso tutte queste paranoie non te le fai.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> capirai allora con me sarebbe una battaglia persa in partenza! in ufficio tengo sempre il tel senza suoneria e sono più le volte che mi dimentico di rimetterla quando stacco! sai quante volte la gente mi chiama e io non sento il tel?
> Andy non sempre si ha qualcosa da nascondere!


No naturalmente ma è meglio non rischiare.
Sai, con la mia ultima ex, una volta, in auto, nel silenzio, le vibra il cellulare nella borsa in macchina.
Le chiesi insistentemente di rispondere, ma si rifiutò, diceva che era la madre che la controllava in continuazione.
Sai, poi quando ne esci con le ossa rotte: cavolo, la madre...
Un'altra volta la accompagnai sotto casa, che doveva prendere una cosa. Dopo un pò, io in macchina la chiamo al cellulare, e lo trovo spento...
Quando scendo glielo dico e lei mi dice che forse era nell'ascensore, dove non prendeva.
Sono piccole cose, ma a posteriori potrebbero nascondere grandi verità.
E allora, se dovesse riaccadere che si fa? Chiedi spiegazioni? Ma sai che difficilmente, anche se lei è in buona fede, ti vengano date: è come dire, tu non mi dai fiducia...


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> No, perchè magari lei ragiona come ragioni tu e non ci si incontra più . Comunque Andy, davvero, se ami e sei sicuro di te stesso tutte queste paranoie non te le fai.


Ma se ami anche tu, non c'è orgoglio che tenga.
Evidentemente non ami come me (lei che accetta di andarsene per orgoglio), e mi metto in gioco solo io.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, io invece se incontrassi una donna che invece mi chiede tempo, me ne andrei io.
> Perchè non sono nella sua testa e non capirei se lo fa apposta o lo sente davvero.
> Ma anche una donna che starebbe subito: mi farei uscire gli occhi anche dalla nuca.
> 
> ...



Con una donna, l'unico test scientificamente provato, è il test della porta dell'auto, quello ampiamente spiegato nel film Bronx, con Robert De Niro. Purtroppo l'ho trovato solo in Inglese...se vuoi te lo spiego 

[video=youtube;HAJdqzRM6Dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAJdqzRM6Dw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma se ami anche tu, non c'è orgoglio che tenga.
> Evidentemente non ami come me (lei che accetta di andarsene per orgoglio), e mi metto in gioco solo io.


E' su quell' "evidentemente" che cadi secondo me. E' evidente per te. Ma non puoi partire dal presupposto che gli altri ragionino con la tua testa e col tuo cuore.  A una come me ad esempio tutti questi giochini per mantenere il controllo farebbero cadere le braccia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire, da parte mia, che sono convinto che ai giorni d'oggi,* la ragazzina di 25 anni è del tutto equivalente, come mentalità alla donna di 40 anni.*
> Forse per parlare di differenze si dovrebbe ritornare a 20 anni fa, quando le 40enni di ieri, oggi sono 60enni, figlie dirette di chi ha vissuto gli orrori della guerra, che hanno insegnato cosa sono i veri valori della vita.
> Un quarantenne oggi è nato già in una società in cui... fin quando campo, scopare è bello.
> Dico così perchè se solo si va a vedere la presenza di donna *nei siti di incontri e chat vari, di 40enni ne trovi tante quante 20enni.*
> ...


Queste cose che hai scritto (ma non perchè le hai scritte tu, sia ben chiaro) FANNO LETTERALMENTE VOMITARE.

Sono di un maschilismo talmente infame che non meriterebbero neanche risposta

Ah, bello......una ventenne di oggi deve farne di strada per arrivare ad allacciare le scarpe a me.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, io invece se incontrassi una donna che invece mi chiede tempo, me ne andrei io.
> Perchè non sono nella sua testa e non capirei se lo fa apposta o lo sente davvero.
> Ma anche una donna che starebbe subito: mi farei uscire gli occhi anche dalla nuca.
> 
> ...



scusa, ma che dovrebbe provare?
Anche io non sai quante volte lo metto in silenzioso/vibrazione, o magari mi si spegne e non me ne accorgo...


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> scusa, ma che dovrebbe provare?
> Anche io non sai quante volte lo metto in silenzioso/vibrazione, o magari mi si spegne e non me ne accorgo...


Ma sono mie esperienze no?
Non è giusto continuare con queste solfe.
Il mio cellulare squilla.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Queste cose che hai scritto (ma non perchè le hai scritte tu, sia ben chiaro) FANNO LETTERALMENTE VOMITARE.
> 
> Sono di un maschilismo talmente infame che non meriterebbero neanche risposta
> 
> Ah, bello......una ventenne di oggi deve farne di strada per arrivare ad allacciare le scarpe a me.


Non sono maschilista, ma non farei distinzioni a prescindere dalle età, così come quando si dice che l'amore non ha età.
Di fronte ad esso siamo tutti bambini e capricciosi. O quasi tutti.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E' su quell' "evidentemente" che cadi secondo me. E' evidente per te. Ma non puoi partire dal presupposto che gli altri ragionino con la tua testa e col tuo cuore.  A una come me ad esempio tutti questi giochini per mantenere il controllo farebbero cadere le braccia.


No, però non è nemmeno giusto partire dal presupposto che io debba capire e comprendere la mente di chi non voglia comprendere me.
Questo dico.
Ma io vorrei anche dire che quando il controllo è fatto dall'altra parte, e poi te lo si chiede tu devi accettarlo.
Altrimento diventa un rapporto malato a senso unico.
Mi chiarisco:

si sta con una persona che fa un controllo laterale su di te. Lo sta facendo.
Che fare? Lasciare andare subito?
E' la scelta migliore: addio, non mi piace questa cosa.
Anche tu lo faresti.
E' logico che se io sto al "gioco" e ti chiedo cose a cui tu invece non rispondi... beh, testa mia, o testa tua, è una farsa no?
E' un gioco, meglio tagliare subito.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, però non è nemmeno giusto partire dal presupposto che io debba capire e comprendere la mente di chi non voglia comprendere me.
> Questo dico.
> Ma io vorrei anche dire che quando il controllo è fatto dall'altra parte, e poi te lo si chiede tu devi accettarlo.
> Altrimento diventa un rapporto malato a senso unico.
> ...


Allora. Mi è successo quindi capisco bene il tuo discorso. E stavo al gioco, per amore. Amore malato (col senno di poi). Adesso chiuderei subito. Mi controlli non ti fidi? Problema tuo. Già dato, ciao ciao.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con una donna, l'unico test scientificamente provato, è il test della porta dell'auto, quello ampiamente spiegato nel film Bronx, con Robert De Niro. Purtroppo l'ho trovato solo in Inglese...se vuoi te lo spiego
> 
> [video=youtube;HAJdqzRM6Dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAJdqzRM6Dw&feature=related[/video]


Purtroppo con il telecomando le portiere si aprono tutte insieme


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Allora. Mi è successo quindi capisco bene il tuo discorso. E stavo al gioco, per amore. Amore malato (col senno di poi). Adesso chiuderei subito. Mi controlli non ti fidi? Problema tuo. *Già dato, ciao ciao*.


Ecco... ci siamo. Forse mi ero espresso male.
Anzi di sicuro.
Tu vuoi da me... io devo accettarlo, ma se io voglio da te...
No, è alla prima che bisogna dire ciao ciao.
Ed è in quelle condizioni che cercherò di mettermi sempre.


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Ma senza la fiducia non si va da nessuna parte, Andy. Ma cosa sono i giochini, le prove d'amore? 

Ognuno ha il proprio carattere. Io da questo punto di vista ho un carattere di merda. Non ho mai avuto niente da nascondere ma sono molto riservato e geloso delle mie cose: tu non tocchi il mio cellulare, non tocchi il mio portafogli etc, non senza il mio permesso perlomeno. Poi magari sei lì che stai smanettando col mio computer e non ti dico nulla perché non c'è niente di male nel farlo in tutta onestà, ma se so che lo fai per controllarmi, perché non ti fidi di me ed hai bisogno di cercare costantemente conferme, allora non mi va bene e mi incazzo pure.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, in quel caso si dice mastomane, non senofilo!
> 
> Basta attirare l'attenzione su Simy però eh, non è sufficiente questo a convincere la gente ad andare al raduno!


Ma vuoi stare zitto?
Cosa vuoi per venire al raduno?
Se chiedi con rispetto...
Avverrà secondo quanto desideri...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ecco... ci siamo. Forse mi ero espresso male.
> Anzi di sicuro.
> Tu vuoi da me... io devo accettarlo, ma se io voglio da te...
> No, *è alla prima che bisogna dire ciao ciao.
> Ed è in quelle condizioni che cercherò di mettermi sempre*.


Su questo ok, ma leggero ragazzo su, butta via il bagaglio di pesantezza che ti porti addosso :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma senza la fiducia non si va da nessuna parte, Andy. Ma cosa sono i giochini, le prove d'amore?
> 
> Ognuno ha il proprio carattere. Io da questo punto di vista ho un carattere di merda. Non ho mai avuto niente da nascondere ma sono molto riservato e geloso delle mie cose: tu non tocchi il mio cellulare, non tocchi il mio portafogli etc, non senza il mio permesso perlomeno. Poi magari sei lì che stai smanettando col mio computer e non ti dico nulla perché non c'è niente di male nel farlo ma se lo fai per controllarmi, perché non ti fidi di me ed hai bisogno di cercare costantemente conferme, allora non mi va bene e mi incazzo pure.


ANch'io sono così...
GUai a toccare le mie cose...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Su questo ok, ma leggero ragazzo su, butta via il bagaglio di pesantezza che ti porti addosso :smile:


Dai Andy...smettila di fare il quagliotto...floppete volaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma senza la fiducia non si va da nessuna parte, Andy. Ma cosa sono i giochini, le prove d'amore?
> 
> Ognuno ha il proprio carattere. Io da questo punto di vista ho un carattere di merda. Non ho mai avuto niente da nascondere ma sono molto riservato e geloso delle mie cose: tu non tocchi il mio cellulare, non tocchi il mio portafogli etc, non senza il mio permesso perlomeno. Poi magari sei lì che stai smanettando col mio computer e non ti dico nulla perché non c'è niente di male nel farlo in tutta onestà, ma se so che lo fai per controllarmi, perché non ti fidi di me ed hai bisogno di cercare costantemente conferme, allora non mi va bene e mi incazzo pure.


Lo so. Ma a volte ti innamori e fai cose di cui ti penti.
Tu pensa su sua richiesta le diedi anche il mio accesso al profilo facebook, per dimostrare che non nascondevo nulla.
Perchè? Ci tenevo.
Ed ho sbagliato alla grande.
Inutile che lo dite voi: *sono stato un coglione*.
Poi appena accennavo alle sue cose: muro.
E ho sbagliato io quando all'inizio chiudevo e* lei veniva in lacrime a cercarmi*.
E' assurdo.
Sì, hai ragione, bisogna incazzarsi, perchè anche la propria donna deve stare al posto suo.


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi stare zitto?
> Cosa vuoi per venire al raduno?
> *Se chiedi con rispetto...
> Avverrà secondo quanto desideri...*


Wow, come in quella storia del 'chiedete e vi sarà dato, bussate e vi sarà aperto'? Interessante... Ci penseró bene allora!


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so. Ma a volte ti innamori e fai cose di cui ti penti.
> Tu pensa su sua richiesta le diedi anche il mio accesso al profilo facebook, per dimostrare che non nascondevo nulla.
> Perchè? Ci tenevo.
> Ed ho sbagliato alla grande.
> ...


Ma non è una questione di stare al posto suo, non è per cattiveria ma a me 'ste perquisizioni non sono mai piaciute, né riceverle né effettuarle. Ho vissuto un anno e mezzo con questa ragazza e non mi sono mai permesso di controllare la sua borsa, e quando mi viene chiesto di farlo per prendere qualcosa mi sento sempre in imbarazzo a rovistare tra le cose altrui. Poi vabbeh... le donne ci tengono veramente di tutto dentro le borse, è un casino orientarsi! 

Ma se so che lo fa per controllarmi o perché teme che io abbia qualcosa da nascondere allora mi girano parecchio perché mi sento 'violato'. Se hai un problema o un dubbio me ne parli e vediamo che si può fare, se invece non ti fidi di me per partito preso, che ci fai ancora qua?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione di stare al posto suo, non è per cattiveria ma a me 'ste perquisizioni non sono mai piaciute, né riceverle né effettuarle. Ho vissuto un anno e mezzo con questa ragazza e non mi sono mai permesso di controllare la sua borsa, e quando mi viene chiesto di farlo per prendere qualcosa mi sento sempre in imbarazzo a rovistare tra le cose altrui. Poi vabbeh... le donne ci tengono veramente di tutto dentro le borse, è un casino orientarsi!
> 
> Ma se so che lo fa per controllarmi o perché teme che io abbia qualcosa da nascondere allora mi girano parecchio perché mi sento 'violato'. Se hai un problema o un dubbio me ne parli e vediamo che si può fare, se invece non ti fidi di me per partito preso, che ci fai ancora qua?


Sai come non ho mai voluto avere a che fare con le vergini...come temo come la peste...gli assorbenti usati delle donne...temo da morire le loro borsette...mi dico...infilo la manina lì...tutta la borsa mi risucchia dentro...e non esco più fuori...se solo mi dice...guarda nella mia borsetta...io non mi fido...

Ma la cosa più prodigiosa è lei che non trova una cosa...nessun problema...rovescia la borsetta...e paffete...non hai idea...di cosa non abbia...

Invece non so come...lei trova sempre tutto quel che non dovrebbe trovare...nella mia auto...
Perchè fanno così?


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai come non ho mai voluto avere a che fare con le vergini...come temo come la peste...gli assorbenti usati delle donne...temo da morire le loro borsette...mi dico...infilo la manina lì...tutta la borsa mi risucchia dentro...e non esco più fuori...se solo mi dice...guarda nella mia borsetta...io non mi fido...
> 
> Ma la cosa più prodigiosa è lei che non trova una cosa...nessun problema...rovescia la borsetta...e paffete...non hai idea...di cosa non abbia...
> 
> ...


Un capello nero, lungo, sotto il sedile posteriore della mia auto.
Poteva essere di mia madre (capelli neri) o di qualche mia amica (all'inizio uscivo ancora con i miei amici e spesso prendevo la mia macchina e li caricavo sopra) e lei lo sapeva che uscivo con i miei amici (maschi e femmine):

NO, tu ti sei scopato .................

Mai fatto, mai pensato. Ma che distorsioni mentali...
Un capello, mica na mazza di ferro, che se lo sapevo ce lo toglievo io...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Un capello nero, lungo, sotto il sedile posteriore della mia auto.
> Poteva essere di mia madre (capelli neri) o di qualche mia amica (all'inizio uscivo ancora con i miei amici e spesso prendevo la mia macchina e li caricavo sopra) e lei lo sapeva che uscivo con i miei amici (maschi e femmine):
> 
> NO, tu ti sei scopato .................
> ...


Mi stai confondendo. Ma parli della stessa persona che tu controllavi?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Un capello nero, lungo, sotto il sedile posteriore della mia auto.
> Poteva essere di mia madre (capelli neri) o di qualche mia amica (all'inizio uscivo ancora con i miei amici e spesso prendevo la mia macchina e li caricavo sopra) e lei lo sapeva che uscivo con i miei amici (maschi e femmine):
> 
> NO, tu ti sei scopato .................
> ...


No scusa a me ha beccato la bustina di un durex eh?
E mi fa...ma pulisci no?
Ma non usavi un'altra marca eh?


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la cosa più prodigiosa è lei che non trova una cosa...nessun problema...rovescia la borsetta...e paffete...non hai idea...di cosa non abbia...
> 
> Invece non so come...lei trova sempre tutto quel che non dovrebbe trovare...nella mia auto...
> Perchè fanno così?


Perché hanno i superpoteri! 

Sulle borsette hai ragione, tengono veramente di tutto, ma cose che nella vita non ti torneranno mai utili.  L'ultima volta ho messo la mano e mi sono imbattuto in un resto umano  Alla fine era un'unghia finta, di quelle per fare la ricostruzione, machecazzo!



Andy ha detto:


> Un capello nero, lungo, sotto il sedile posteriore della mia auto.



Roba che manco la scientifica insomma. Quando avevo 16 anni mia madre in questo modo scoprì che avevo 'usato' il suo letto matrimoniale: c'erano tipo una decina di capelli rossi sul cuscino. Davanti ad una situazione del genere è inutile negare... sei indifendibile! :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché hanno i superpoteri!
> 
> Sulle borsette hai ragione, tengono veramente di tutto, ma cose che nella vita non ti torneranno mai utili.  L'ultima volta ho messo la mano e mi sono imbattuto in un resto umano  Alla fine era un'unghia finta, di quelle per fare la ricostruzione, machecazzo!
> 
> ...


E la mia?
Porca troia...
QUando fece irruzione con la madre di un altro nel mio appartamento a Bologna...porca troia...una mattanza...
E iniziò a frignare dicendo...ben figlio mio...perfin el calendario delle donne nude sopra il letto...ben...una mattanza...


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché hanno i superpoteri!
> 
> Sulle borsette hai ragione, tengono veramente di tutto, *ma cose che nella vita non ti torneranno mai utili*.  L'ultima volta ho messo la mano e mi sono imbattuto in un resto umano  Alla fine era un'unghia finta, di quelle per fare la ricostruzione, machecazzo!
> 
> ...


e chi lo dice! 
può tornare tutto utile all'occorenza! 

:carneval:


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mi stai confondendo. Ma parli della stessa persona che tu controllavi?


Sì, ma io... non controllavo!!!
Ero il controllato.
E accettavo per amore.
Ma appena chiedevo io... escandescenze a furor di popolo.
Il mio errore è stato quello, accettare, quando non avrei dovuto avere pietà quando piangeva.
Per questo dicevo:

-o controllavo anche io, ma più che altro per scoprire subito gli scheletri nell'armadio
-o me ne andavo subito senza dare possibilità di replica.

Purtroppo ho seguito i sentimenti.
Per questo non penso di stare più al gioco del volere bene e basta. Vorrei di più, molto di più, in cambio.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Roba che manco la scientifica insomma. Quando avevo 16 anni mia madre in questo modo scoprì che avevo 'usato' il suo letto matrimoniale: c'erano tipo una decina di capelli rossi sul cuscino. Davanti ad una situazione del genere è inutile negare... sei indifendibile! :unhappy:


Beh, quella che si prostituiva poi.
Eh, ma io, i miei principi, la mia famiglia, Dio, voglio arrivare vergine al matrimonio...
Cinema.
Fine primo tempo.
Lei, dai che ti prendo i pop corn.
In fila, lei mette le mani nella borsa.
Cade il preservativo a terra.
Lei, rossa: è di mio fratello, non poteva lasciarlo a casa, altrimenti mia madre lo trovava...

Dicevamo delle borsette?
Per fortuna ora a questa storia ci ripenso con un sorriso.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma io... non controllavo!!!
> Ero il controllato.
> E accettavo per amore.
> Ma appena chiedevo io... escandescenze a furor di popolo.
> ...


Mi sta venendo mal di testa :singleeye:. Allora hai iniziato a controllare perchè venivi controllato? Tu non avevi scheletri ma lei non lo sapeva, lei li aveva ma tu non lo sapevi...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la mia?
> Porca troia...
> QUando fece irruzione con la madre di un altro nel mio appartamento a Bologna...porca troia...una mattanza...
> E iniziò a frignare dicendo...ben figlio mio...perfin el calendario delle donne nude sopra il letto...ben...una mattanza...


brrrr ho appena dribblato un colossale rischio...accidenti a fb e a chi l'ha inventato..poi era una cosa innocente travisata.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Ehm... una sera torno a casa dall'Università...
A casa nessuno, la porta della camera da letto dei miei chiusa.
Pensavo ci fosse il mio gatto (dormiva sul letto).
Faccio per aprire... porta chiusa...
Mia sorella si era portata il ragazzo a casa: sul letto matrimoniale dei miei


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mi sta venendo mal di testa :singleeye:. Allora hai iniziato a controllare perchè venivi controllato? Tu non avevi scheletri ma lei non lo sapeva, lei li aveva ma tu non lo sapevi...


No MK, non ho mai controllato nessuno.
Io ho iniziato a "investigare" a storia ormai chiusa.
Le cose nemmeno mi venivano dette.
Cioè, alla fine ho inscenato un finto appuntamento in albergo con una mia ex, che chiedeva un centone.
Lei negava.
E io l'ho aspettata davanti l'hotel.
E puntualmente si è presentata...
Ma oramai avevo deciso di agire.
E quando lo faccio cadono i muri.


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la mia?
> Porca troia...
> QUando fece irruzione con la madre di un altro nel mio appartamento a Bologna...porca troia...una mattanza...
> E iniziò a frignare dicendo...ben figlio mio...perfin el calendario delle donne nude sopra il letto...ben...una mattanza...


Ma le mamme lo sanno che certe zone sono inviolabili, no?? Non si fa irruzione in un appartamento di universitari, MAI! 



Andy ha detto:


> Mia sorella si era portata il ragazzo a casa: sul letto matrimoniale dei mieiView attachment 4404


Questa del letto matrimoniale era un'ossessione che mi perseguitava, ero malato. Ora se ci penso mi vengono i brividi. :unhappy:


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questa del letto matrimoniale era un'ossessione che mi perseguitava, ero malato. Ora se ci penso mi vengono i brividi. :unhappy:


Beh, almeno poi si sono sposati loro


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> *No MK, non ho mai controllato nessuno.
> Io ho iniziato a "investigare" a storia ormai chiusa.*
> Le cose nemmeno mi venivano dette.
> Cioè, alla fine ho inscenato un finto appuntamento in albergo con una mia ex, che chiedeva un centone.
> ...


Ah ok, sei ancora sotto choc per quello che hai scoperto allora. Quanto tempo è passato? Anch'io, dopo, col tradimento che aleggiava, ho investigato, chiedo non ottengo risposta (anzi mi dai della pazza visionaria) e allora agisco.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché hanno i superpoteri!


Da quel dì che lo vado dicendo, e nessuno mi crede.

Mattina, tu vai di corsa perchè come al solito ti sei svegliato/alzato all'ultimo momento utile stile Fantozzi.

Ti dici: Oggi mi metto la camicia bianca. Apri il cassetto e ovviamente non la trovi, cominci a guardare bene, ci stanno camicie di tutti i colori, anche quelle che ti hanno regalato quando hai fatto la prima comunione, ma quella che vuoi tu....NON LA TROVI. Pensi: L'avrà stirata a ancora non l'ha messa al suo posto.

Cara, strillando perchè lei è nell'altra stanza, che hai visto la mia camicia bianca ?

Si, l'ho stirata ieri, è nel tuo cassetto dell comò.

Il cassetto che tu stai analizzando stile CSI Miami da almeno 10 minuti. Prima di fare la figura del fesso, riguardi bene, ma niente, cominci addirittura ad avere dei dubbi; forse tu non l'hai mai posseduta una camicia bianca.

Cara, sempre strillando, non la trovo.

E lei arriva, con quello sguardo che dice, Cosa faresti senza di me.....

Si mette fra te e il cassetto dandoti le spalle in modo che tu non possa vedere, e qui scatta la Macumba, qualcosa che si tramandano di Nonna in Madre in Figlia......qualche arcana parola...e tac. quando si gira...nelle sue mani c'è la tua camicia bianca e sulle sue labbra la parola PIRLA


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ok, sei ancora sotto choc per quello che hai scoperto allora. Quanto tempo è passato? Anch'io, dopo. ho investigato, chiedo non ottengo risposta (anzi mi dai della pazza visionaria) e allora agisco.


Quella è una storia oramai vecchia, finita definitivamente nel 2004, dopo due anni di bugie.
Quando decisi di vederci chiaro, fuori è uscito di tutto, anche malavita organizzata, arresti domiciliari in famiglia, giro di prostituzione, escort, discoteche ecc...
Brutta storia.
E con tutto all'inizio, dopo avermi detto di tutto e di più (insulti, infamie alla mia persona), negava (aveva anche un soprannome: Alessandra la bionda...). Aspettava un pò e tornava a cercarmi.
La seconda volta mi ha chiesto anche di sposarla.
Poi è passato tempo senza risentirla, e due anni fa ritornò alla carica, venendo a cercarmi a casa e me la sono ritrovata anche in palestra.
Ogni tanto la becco sotto casa.
Ma quello è un mio no definitivo, supermotivato.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quella è una storia oramai vecchia, finita definitivamente nel 2004, dopo due anni di bugie.
> Quando decisi di vederci chiaro, fuori è uscito di tutto, anche malavita organizzata, arresti domiciliari in famiglia, giro di prostituzione, escort, discoteche ecc...
> Brutta storia.
> E con tutto all'inizio, dopo avermi detto di tutto e di più (insulti, infamie alla mia persona), negava. Aspettava un pò e tornava a cercarmi.
> ...


E sia :up:. Ma possibile che nessuno ti avesse aperto gli occhi? Di solito c'è sempre qualche anima pia...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brrrr ho appena dribblato un colossale rischio...accidenti a fb e a chi l'ha inventato..poi era una cosa innocente travisata.


Che capita? Ma che razza di avatar ti sei messo?
Ti sei innamorato eh brutto mona?


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E sia :up:. Ma possibile che nessuno ti avesse aperto gli occhi? Di solito c'è sempre qualche anima pia...


Guarda, è stata brava finchè ha potuto.
Andavo a casa sua... tutto normale.
Ricordo solo fatti che potevano mettermi in allarme:

-il fratello era chiaramente un delinquente. Ma non lo frequentavo. Non mi piaceva.
-una sera aspettavo che scendesse da casa, e dalla finestra affianco una sua amica mi guardò fisso per parecchio tempo. Pensavo sul momento che fosse per un altro motivo... ma forse c'era dell'altro...
-il fatto del preservativo
-ad un suo compleanno, ad un certo punto la sorella maggiore (sposata, che abitava altrove), mi fece uno sguardo stranissimo
-una volta per la strada mi disse: mentre aspetti che scendo se qualcuno si affianca e ti dice qualcosa, tu non crederci, è tutta invidia
-la cosa che più mi faceva pensare: in camera sua sentivo perennemente un odore strano. Una volta un'amica mi disse: non è che è odore di sudore? Cazzo, vero, era sudore. Ma che succedeva lì dentro?
-si comprò usato un PC da un amico di famiglia. Andai a casa a sistemarglielo. Trovai una foto di due gay che scopavano, sesso anale
-un paio di volte, in un locale, lei va al bagno, esce correndo e mi chiede di portarla subito a casa perchè aveva le mestruazioni
-poi un'altra cosa, l'indizio più forte in cui io fui davvero stupido, ma non vorrei parlarne qui

Per il resto, è difficile immaginare che dietro potesse esserci davvero così tanto.


----------



## geko (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E lei arriva, con quello sguardo che dice, Cosa faresti senza di me.....
> 
> *Si mette fra te e il cassetto dandoti le spalle in modo che tu non possa vedere*, e qui scatta la Macumba, qualcosa che si tramandano di Nonna in Madre in Figlia......qualche arcana parola...e tac. quando si gira...nelle sue mani c'è la tua camicia bianca e sulle sue labbra la parola PIRLA


Fratello, mi hai aperto gli occhi. E' verissimo! :scared:


----------



## Flavia (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E sia :up:. Ma possibile che nessuno ti avesse aperto gli occhi? Di solito c'è sempre qualche anima pia...


Nei film a lieto fine c'è l'anima pia che ti mette in guardia, nella vita vai a sbattere contro un bel muro prima di aprire gli occhi:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che capita? Ma che razza di avatar ti sei messo?
> Ti sei innamorato eh brutto mona?



il primo che ho trovato..nn hai capito 1 casso..la tigre e'arrivata mio nick fb..ed e'riuscita a leggere una mia email..allusiva..indirizzata a vera amica,ma ci ha creduto al 90%,anche se e'la pura verita'.
Inizialmente ho stra negato,poi ho detto la verita',perche'era convinta fosse la mia amante.
Attenti fb e'molto pericoloso,amico pensa se una come lei che non capisce un c....o di pc ci e' 'riuscita,un'esperto cosa combina??e guarda che era tutto lucchettato.
Ovvio mi sono cancellato,per fortuna in tempo...puoi immaginare il perche'....meditate mediatate gente


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Nei film a lieto fine c'è l'anima pia che ti mette in guardia, nella vita vai a sbattere contro un bel muro prima di aprire gli occhi:smile:


Le persone che frequentavano non la conoscevano.
Non era una da strada, con un nome famoso.
In effetti nessuno mi diceva nulla, come suo parere.
Dopo... l'attuale marito di mia sorella non l'aveva mai vista con me. Lui in quel periodo faceva il buttafuori in discoteca, quando seppe chi fosse, mi disse che era la star del locale. Cubista, escort, appuntamenti con clienti...
Frequentai, sempre dopo, un'altra comitiva in cui due persone già la conoscevano.
Uno dei due se la faceva...
Quando addirittura lei mi chiese di sposarla, il giorno dopo questo individuo mi fa: ho saputo che hai avuto il coraggio di rifiutare la proposta di Alessandra...
Manco glielo avevo accennato io...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il primo che ho trovato..nn hai capito 1 casso..la tigre e'arrivata mio nick fb..ed e'riuscita a leggere una mia email..allusiva..indirizzata a vera amica,ma ci ha creduto al 90%,anche se e'la pura verita'.
> Inizialmente ho stra negato,poi ho detto la verita',perche'era convinta fosse la mia amante.
> Attenti fb e'molto pericoloso,amico pensa se una come lei che non capisce un c....o di pc ci e' 'riuscita,un'esperto cosa combina??e guarda che era tutto lucchettato.
> Ovvio mi sono cancellato,per fortuna in tempo...puoi immaginare il perche'....meditate mediatate gente


Parlo in generale e non riferito al caso tuo.

Facciamo che io ti voglio fregare la password dell'email. Non tenere conto che sono un programmatore e un pò ci mastico, fai finta che sono uno che non ci capisce niente tecnicamente. Scopro il tuo indirizzo...quello è facilissimo. Se è una webmail (yahoo, hotmail, libero, virgilio, nonna, ciccio di nonna papera, etc etc) vado sul sito, e clicco su "Password Dimenticata". Sicuramente mi verrà chiesto di rispondere alla domanda di sicurezza che ti è stata fatta quando ti sei registrato. Beh, come domanda di sicurella la gente continua ad usare:

La mia squadra del Cuore

o

La città in cui vivi

o 

Il nome di mia moglie

o 

Il nome del mio cane


o cose simili....non c'è bisogno di essere dei maghi per entrare nelle mail degli altri.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlo in generale e non riferito al caso tuo.
> 
> Facciamo che io ti voglio fregare la password dell'email. Non tenere conto che sono un programmatore e un pò ci mastico, fai finta che sono uno che non ci capisce niente tecnicamente. Scopro il tuo indirizzo...quello è facilissimo. Se è una webmail (yahoo, hotmail, libero, virgilio, nonna, ciccio di nonna papera, etc etc) vado sul sito, e clicco su "Password Dimenticata". Sicuramente mi verrà chiesto di rispondere alla domanda di sicurezza che ti è stata fatta quando ti sei registrato. Beh, come domanda di sicurella la gente continua ad usare:
> 
> ...


Questo è però un approccio a forza bruta. Bisogna avere davvero taaaaaaaaaaanto tempo. E nulla è certo.
Io, ad esempio, la mia domanda segreta la pongo... in codice


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Questo è però un approccio a forza bruta. Bisogna avere davvero taaaaaaaaaaanto tempo. E nulla è certo.
> Io, ad esempio, la mia domanda segreta la pongo... in codice



Lo dici tu che ci vuole tanto tempo. Tu sei furbo e la metti in codice, e fai bene, ma fidati che non tutti lo fanno..

Andy, fidati, la stragrande maggioranza degli attacchi informatici, si basano su quella che è chiamata Ingegneria Sociale....

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingegneria_sociale 


che altro non è che lo studio delle abitudini della vittima.


----------



## Andy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo dici tu che ci vuole tanto tempo. Tu sei furbo e la metti in codice, e fai bene, ma fidati che non tutti lo fanno..
> 
> Andy, fidati, la stragrande maggioranza degli attacchi informatici, si basano su quella che è chiamata Ingegneria Sociale....
> 
> ...


Sì, ma penso che ne valga la pena quando si tratta di quattrini, alla fin fine.
Successe con gli account Sony e poco tempo fa anche su Steam ci sono stati problemi a riguardo (a me hanno chiesto di cambiare la pass per sicurezza).
Però non so in quel caso che tecnica sia stata utilizzata, a parte voci ufficiose.
(come per il software piratato, io sono convinto che le informazioni partano sempre dall'interno. In effetti, Sony, dopo quello che è successo ora annuncia alla grande che, in base all'esperienza subita, ora hanno un sistema antiintrusione tra i più sicuri al mondo... marketing?)


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il primo che ho trovato..nn hai capito 1 casso..la tigre e'arrivata mio nick fb..ed e'riuscita a leggere una mia email..allusiva..indirizzata a vera amica,ma ci ha creduto al 90%,anche se e'la pura verita'.
> Inizialmente ho stra negato,poi ho detto la verita',perche'era convinta fosse la mia amante.
> Attenti fb e'molto pericoloso,amico pensa se una come lei che non capisce un c....o di pc ci e' 'riuscita,un'esperto cosa combina??e guarda che era tutto lucchettato.
> Ovvio mi sono cancellato,per fortuna in tempo...puoi immaginare il perche'....meditate mediatate gente


Amico ora sei salvo...ma segui le mie istruzioni...
Lei ti fa credere che non capisce un ca...di computer...te lo dico io...non è vero...Ora continuo con i miei controlli...ma tu guardati da certe persone...mi raccomando...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlo in generale e non riferito al caso tuo.
> 
> Facciamo che io ti voglio fregare la password dell'email. Non tenere conto che sono un programmatore e un pò ci mastico, fai finta che sono uno che non ci capisce niente tecnicamente. Scopro il tuo indirizzo...quello è facilissimo. Se è una webmail (yahoo, hotmail, libero, virgilio, nonna, ciccio di nonna papera, etc etc) vado sul sito, e clicco su "Password Dimenticata". Sicuramente mi verrà chiesto di rispondere alla domanda di sicurezza che ti è stata fatta quando ti sei registrato. Beh, come domanda di sicurella la gente continua ad usare:
> 
> ...


pfui...io sono salvo eh?
AHahahahahaah...
Grazie alle domande di sicurezza da me impostate...
Ma poi mi spiace...
Se io faccio sta cosa di password dimenticata...mi mandano una password provisoria...
Mai successo che mi mandino la password...
Comunque la domanda mia di sicurezza eh?
Come si chiama il terzo uomo con cui ha chiavato la decima donna che ti sei fottuto?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Gennaio 2012)

*testardi*

Ho lo stesso problema con mio marito, differenza tra lui e lei di 23 anni, ho cercato di farlo ragionare ma non ci sono riuscita!!! E intanto vuole lasciare moglie e figli per vivere questa storia, come fargli tornare la ragione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho lo stesso problema con mio marito, differenza tra lui e lei di 23 anni, ho cercato di farlo ragionare ma non ci sono riuscita!!! E intanto vuole lasciare moglie e figli per vivere questa storia, come fargli tornare la ragione?


Ciao, mi dispiace per la tua situazione...Ha preso l'imbarcata per la ragazzina? da quanto va avanti?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho lo stesso problema con mio marito, differenza tra lui e lei di 23 anni, ho cercato di farlo ragionare ma non ci sono riuscita!!! E intanto vuole lasciare moglie e figli per vivere questa storia, come fargli tornare la ragione?


Semplicissimo no?
Lasciagli vivere questa storia.
Vedrai come torna...eccome se torna...

Pensaci bene...
Potresti farti di quelle risate che non ti dico...

Ma dove siamo eh?
Una moglie con figli si fa spaventare da una bambolina di 23 anni?

Cavoli proprio ieri ne ho parlato con le ragazze del bar...19 una e 24 l'altra...
Ben presto LUI si sentirà fuori posto al suo fianco...

Lo capisci o no quanto pesa un vissuto?
Eh?

Il matrimonio.
Un fottutissimo solco.
Il matrimonio è come la pedaliera e la tastiera di un organo su cui ci suono da più di 30 anni.
Ma guarda i pedali, guarda i tasti neri...sono consumati...e ora perfettamente adatti alle mie mani e ai miei piedi.

Quella di 23 anni, non ha la più pallida idea di che cosa significhi convivere...
E lui neanche sa come è condizionato dall'aver convissuto...

Vedrai che torna tutto a orecchie basse.

Se ti lasci sconfiggere da una figheta di 23 anni...siamo messi male eh?

Gli dici...amico mio...ora vai da lei.
Questi comunque restano i tuoi obblighi e i tuoi doveri nei miei confronti, finchè rimaniamo sposati.
Assolti quelli, fai quel cazzo che ti pare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplicissimo no?
> Lasciagli vivere questa storia.
> Vedrai come torna...eccome se torna...
> 
> ...


Credo sia l'unico discorso da fare purtroppo...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo sia l'unico discorso da fare purtroppo...


Si ma poi quando torna, perchè torna lo sappiamo, lo prendi di nuovo a calci nel c...o


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma poi quando torna, perchè torna lo sappiamo, lo prendi di nuovo a calci nel c...o


Cosa buona e giusta...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma poi quando torna, perchè torna lo sappiamo, lo prendi di nuovo a calci nel c...o


E perchè mai?
Chi ti dice che torna?
L'ì sta il bello no? 
E' come una partita a poker no?

Se lo prendi a calci in culo gli dimostri che ti sei fatta mettere sotto da una di 23 anni.

Se invece lui torna e trova una donna che sta meglio senza di lui...a lui cade il mondo in testa eh?


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non volevo demonizzare la ragazza, nè dire che lei sta cercando IL rapporto o che lo dovrebbe cercare: io rispondevo alla domanda dell'utente, lui ha chiesto che futuro potevano avere, e dalle parole che ha usato, mi è sembrato che parlasse di un'ipotetica relazione stabile, dice che lei spera in una vita assieme. E secondo me una ragazza di 22 al futuro deve ancora cominciare a pensarci, un uomo di 48 al suo deve averci già pensato, per questi motivi, in questa prospettiva, cioè di un futuro assieme, è lei che è più vulnerabile perchè senza esperienza, lei quella che ha più da perdere in termini di prospettiva. Se lui avesse detto: è una bella storia di sesso, secondo voi può durare ancora sei mesi... sarebbe stato diverso. Per questo non ho detto nulla sul fatto che sia sposato, mi pareva stesse già mettendo in dubbio lui  il suo matrimonio. Ari, non so quanti anni hai, ma io anagraficamente potrei essere tranquillamente madre di quella ragazza, e se fosse mia figlia vorrei che le esperienze se le facesse da sola, nei modi in cui se le fanno i ragazzi di venti anni... per avere la prospettiva di una persona di 40 ha tutto il tempo, quando sarà il momento... no?


 Capisco il tuo punto di vista sulla ragazza che desidera una "storia seria" con lui, ed è giusto che Non registrato non la illuda... Ma mi rendo conto che con una della sua età è brutto "mettersi d'accordo" che sarà solo sesso e che durerà non più di sei mesi... Non so, Sbriciolata. Io non sono una mamma, però sono una figlia con qualche anno in più di questa ragazza. Io mi rivedo in questa "troietta dei giorni nostri", per la sua voglia di non limitarsi a frequentare solo i suoi coetanei, ma anche persone più grandi. 
E, ok, è successo che lei adesso provi dei sentimenti per quest'uomo. E' successo anche a me e, se fossi mamma di una figlia così, non farei i salti di contentezza, ma capirei. Ognuno è giusto che faccia il suo percorso. Dispiace quando queste cose avvengono alle spalle di coniugi ignari... comunque, non avendo esperienza di matrimonio o convivenze lunghe, non mi permetto di dare consigli a lui su come regolarsi con sua moglie.
Ma, sapendo cosa può provare la ragazza, su di lei mi sento di spendere due parole. L'ideale, credo, sarebbe di vivere questa storia senza ansie, finché dura, e senza illudere nessuno. Ci penserà il tempo a far capire a tutti e due che piega dare al loro futuro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista sulla ragazza che desidera una "storia seria" con lui, ed è giusto che Non registrato non la illuda... Ma mi rendo conto che con una della sua età è brutto "mettersi d'accordo" che sarà solo sesso e che durerà non più di sei mesi... Non so, Sbriciolata. Io non sono una mamma, però sono una figlia con qualche anno in più di questa ragazza. Io mi rivedo in questa "troietta dei giorni nostri", per la sua voglia di non limitarsi a frequentare solo i suoi coetanei, ma anche persone più grandi.
> E, ok, è successo che lei adesso provi dei sentimenti per quest'uomo. E' successo anche a me e, se fossi mamma di una figlia così, non farei i salti di contentezza, ma capirei. Ognuno è giusto che faccia il suo percorso. Dispiace quando queste cose avvengono alle spalle di coniugi ignari... comunque, non avendo esperienza di matrimonio o convivenze lunghe, non mi permetto di dare consigli a lui su come regolarsi con sua moglie.
> Ma, sapendo cosa può provare la ragazza, su di lei mi sento di spendere due parole. L'ideale, credo, sarebbe di vivere questa storia senza ansie, finché dura, e senza illudere nessuno. Ci penserà il tempo a far capire a tutti e due che piega dare al loro futuro...


Sacrosanto, ma io stavo rispondendo a lui... che un futuro se l'è costruito e SA, perchè se vuole SA, che chi deve decidere è lui.


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sacrosanto, ma io stavo rispondendo a lui... che un futuro se l'è costruito e SA, perchè se vuole SA, che chi deve decidere è lui.


Capisco... :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho lo stesso problema con mio marito, differenza tra lui e lei di 23 anni, ho cercato di farlo ragionare ma non ci sono riuscita!!! E intanto vuole lasciare moglie e figli per vivere questa storia, come fargli tornare la ragione?



Cosa intendi per farlo ragionare???
farlo tornare indietro sui suoi passi?
Chi ti dice che lui non ragioni ? Magari sta bene ragionando cosi....
Magari cerca proprio una storia cosi leggera per scappare da moglie che tenta di farlo "ragionare"...
Ma insomma ce l'avra un cervello quest'uomo .....

Vuoi farlo" ragionare" ...metterlo di fronte ai pro e contro della sua scelta punto....da li arrivederci a presto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè mai?
> Chi ti dice che torna?
> L'ì sta il bello no?
> E' come una partita a poker no?
> ...


Tu hai detto che torna e anche secondo me lo fa.
Trova una donna senza orgoglio che ha aspettato che si stancasse della 23 per tornare da lei........Meglio ancora se trova una donna che ha capito che uomo aveva sposato, si è ricostruita una vita e lo prende a calci in c...o!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io partirei da qui. Se ti diciamo che ci sarà un futuro tutto rose e fiore con la ragazza 22enne lasci tua moglie? :mrgreen:


domanda azzeccata........penso di no....non lascerei mia moglie. sono coscente che tra qualche non saro' come adesso.....lei e' innamorata di tutto di me come lo sono io di lei. tutte le risposte che avete dato me le sono date da me in precedenza....e cmq nessuno ha detto che ci potrebbe essere qualcosa di positivo in un futuro.  e' un dato rilevante .


----------



## lothar57 (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> domanda azzeccata........penso di no....non lascerei mia moglie. sono coscente che tra qualche non saro' come adesso.....lei e' innamorata di tutto di me come lo sono io di lei. tutte le risposte che avete dato me le sono date da me in precedenza....e cmq nessuno ha detto che ci potrebbe essere qualcosa di positivo in un futuro. e' un dato rilevante .



Caro non registrato,quando c'e'stato il casuale incontro tra sottoscritto,mia moglie,mia amante,che ha 26 anni in meno di me,mi e'venuto un pensiero istantaneo....lei e l'uomo che aveva al fianco, erano vestiti come giustamente sono i ragazzi di quella eta'...ineleganti.
Io al contrario,camicia,cravatta,cappotto scuro...moglie super elegante...e ho pensato alle enormi differenze che ci sono..anche frequentare i suoi amici...sarebbe ridicolo no??che faccio mi metto i jeans tagliati o quell'assurdo berretto di lana che aveva il tipo...sai sono di moda pero'....


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> domanda azzeccata........penso di no....non lascerei mia moglie. sono coscente che tra qualche non saro' come adesso.....lei e' innamorata di tutto di me come lo sono io di lei. tutte le risposte che avete dato me le sono date da me in precedenza....e cmq nessuno ha detto che ci potrebbe essere qualcosa di positivo in un futuro.  e' un dato rilevante .


Ma questa ragazza se ne rende conto?
Le hai parlato in modo chiaro su quali siano le tue intenzioni?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma questa ragazza se ne rende conto?
> Le hai parlato in modo chiaro su quali siano le tue intenzioni?


si....lei e' veramente intenzionata a vivere con me.....ho provato a farglielo capire...ho provato a fargli vedere come' diverso il mio pensiero della vita oggi....lei e' innamorata come lo sono io...con la differenza che so cosa vuol dire avere 26 anni di differenza. sto bene con lei e sto da cani pensando a cosa non potrei offrirgli tra qualche anno....e sto ancora di piu' da cani pensando a mia moglie.  lo so....sono confuso....ma non sarei qui se non lo fossi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai detto che torna e anche secondo me lo fa.
> Trova una donna senza orgoglio che ha aspettato che si stancasse della 23 per tornare da lei........Meglio ancora se trova una donna che ha capito che uomo aveva sposato, si è ricostruita una vita e lo prende a calci in c...o!!!


Ma cosa c'entra l'orgoglio?
Allora mia moglie è senza orgoglio...no?
Quella volta non ha fatto nulla...e anzi diceva...vai caro...se lei ti piace...no?
Mi ha detto...perchè una qualsiasi altra donna deve valere qualcosa per me?
Io che sto male...perchè tu hai un'altra? Ma vuoi scherzare? 

Del resto un uomo non torna se sa che prenderà calci in culo eh?
Potrebbe essere anche lui orgoglioso e dirsi...pitosto sotto un ponte che tornare in quella galera...con quella criticona, comandona, rompicoglioni, nonmivamaibeneniente...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mio zio è andato...eheheheeheheheh...
E non è più tornato...e sta da re!
Più sua moglie lo supplicava di tornare...più lui faceva quel gesto con il gomito eheheheheheheeh...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> domanda azzeccata........penso di no....non lascerei mia moglie. sono coscente che tra qualche non saro' come adesso.....lei e' innamorata di tutto di me come lo sono io di lei. tutte le risposte che avete dato me le sono date da me in precedenza....e cmq nessuno ha detto che ci potrebbe essere qualcosa di positivo in un futuro.  e' un dato rilevante .


Sai perchè?
Nessuno conosce il futuro...
E troppi sanno che il matrimonio è ipotecarsi la vita...
Sai le ipoteche non piacciono...


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si....lei e' veramente intenzionata a vivere con me.....ho provato a farglielo capire...ho provato a fargli vedere come' diverso il mio pensiero della vita oggi....lei e' innamorata come lo sono io...con la differenza che so cosa vuol dire avere 26 anni di differenza. sto bene con lei e sto da cani pensando a cosa non potrei offrirgli tra qualche anno....e sto ancora di piu' da cani pensando a mia moglie.  lo so....sono confuso....ma non sarei qui se non lo fossi.


Che tu sia confuso e combattuto credo sia umano.
Se hai provato a farle capire quali sono le tue intenzioni, ma lei non ha recepito il messaggio, allora quando la vedi fatti coraggio e parla schiettamente.
Se poi lei ha intenzione di continuare ok.
Lei deve avere la possibilità di scegliere.
Se continui così qualcuno ne uscirà con le ossa rotte, e ti assicuro fa male!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai perchè?
> Nessuno conosce il futuro...
> E troppi sanno che il matrimonio è ipotecarsi la vita...
> Sai le ipoteche non piacciono...


stai dicendo che tutti hanno paura di esporsi!!???...tutti pensano che arrivati ad un traguardo tirano i remi in barca per paura !!?!?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Che tu sia confuso e combattuto credo sia umano.
> Se hai provato a farle capire quali sono le tue intenzioni, ma lei non ha recepito il messaggio, allora quando la vedi fatti coraggio e parla schiettamente.
> Se poi lei ha intenzione di continuare ok.
> Lei deve avere la possibilità di scegliere.
> Se continui così qualcuno ne uscirà con le ossa rotte, e ti assicuro fa male!


io gia ci sto male......credimi faccio di tutto per farglielo capire-.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'orgoglio?
> Allora mia moglie è senza orgoglio...no?
> Quella volta non ha fatto nulla...e anzi diceva...vai caro...se lei ti piace...no?
> Mi ha detto...perchè una qualsiasi altra donna deve valere qualcosa per me?
> ...


Partiamo dal presupposto che tua moglie non ti ama. Avete raggiunto il vostro accordo di convivenza. Tu non  la tradisci perchè lei sa che tu hai altre storie. Il paragone non sussiste. 
Tua moglie ha fatto i suoi calcoli e le va bene così e ha tutto il mio rispetto.
Se ami non puoi non soffrire se lui ti lascia per un altra...non puoi!!!

Ma mica lo sa che lo prendo a calci in culo, mica gli chiedo di tornare, se torna li prende.
Mai supplicato nessuno in vita mia, dubito che inizierò adesso.


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io gia ci sto male......credimi faccio di tutto per farglielo capire-.


Mi spiace ma non basta che tu cerchi di farglielo capire, devi parlare schiettamente.
fatti coraggio, parlale in modo chiaro che non possa lasciare spazio a dubbi, vedrai che dopo anche tu starai meglio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro non registrato,quando c'e'stato il casuale incontro tra sottoscritto,mia moglie,mia amante,che ha 26 anni in meno di me,mi e'venuto un pensiero istantaneo....lei e l'uomo che aveva al fianco, erano vestiti come giustamente sono i ragazzi di quella eta'...ineleganti.
> Io al contrario,camicia,cravatta,cappotto scuro...moglie super elegante...e ho pensato alle enormi differenze che ci sono..anche frequentare i suoi amici...sarebbe ridicolo no??che faccio mi metto i jeans tagliati o quell'assurdo berretto di lana che aveva il tipo...sai sono di moda pero'....


moda? Sei fortunato...ad avere figli maschi...non hai idea della differenza dei gusti...che so sulle scarpe...tra mia moglie e sua figlia...
Ma ste truzze...si credono fighette usando le scarpe da palombaroastronauta...ma dimmi te Lothar...ste scarpazze da ginnastica enormi che vanno portate con i lacci slegati...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Lothar no...dai...con i jeans strappati...vita bassa...tu...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...no dai...tutta Bologna che ride....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che tua moglie non ti ama. Avete raggiunto il vostro accordo di convivenza. Tu non  la tradisci perchè lei sa che tu hai altre storie. Il paragone non sussiste.
> Tua moglie ha fatto i suoi calcoli e le va bene così e ha tutto il mio rispetto.
> Se ami non puoi non soffrire se lui ti lascia per un altra...non puoi!!!
> 
> ...


Chi ha parlato di lasciare eh?
Ripeto...la moglie dice...
Mio caro amico...questi sono i tuoi obblighi da marito...assolti quelli vai pure eh?

Ti dico una cosa...
Mia moglie non mi ama. PER FORTUNA...altrimenti...non so cosa avrei passato eh, pur di poter...diavolare...
Invece lei però vuole il mio bene e gode della mia felicità: ti pare poco questo?
Si è ottima calcolatrice e non ha mai sbagliato un colpo. Spece per quel che riguarda le mie frequentazioni femminili.
SO che ha un debole per la Matraini se ti interessa.

Mi dispiace...
Se ami...sul serio...oltre a ogni forma di possesso e di esclusività...dovresti arrivare ad accettare di godere di vederlo felice con un'altra...piuttosto che infelice con te.
E godere sinceramente della felicità di lui...dovrebbe lenire ogni sofferenza...

ma finchè amerai in funzione di te stessa, dei tuoi bisogni da colmare...non ne darai fuori...

Ti amo perchè sei figa!
Non perchè ho bisogno di te.

Togliamoci sta sega lui ha bisogno di me, che farà lui senza di me...ecc..ecc..ecc...
E te lo dice...uno...che sa benissimo cos'è finchè morte non vi separi...perchè ha avuto la grazia di provarlo molti anni fa....come dire...se devo fare il bis...eccomi sono pronto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che tua moglie non ti ama. Avete raggiunto il vostro accordo di convivenza. Tu non  la tradisci perchè lei sa che tu hai altre storie. Il paragone non sussiste.
> Tua moglie ha fatto i suoi calcoli e le va bene così e ha tutto il mio rispetto.
> Se ami non puoi non soffrire se lui ti lascia per un altra...non puoi!!!
> 
> ...


Io ho detto...
Lasciamo che lui provi a vivere sta megastoria con un'altra no?
Che cosa ti cambia?
Ti cambia la vita che lui voglia vivere una storia con un'altra?
Se ha le palle per farlo alla luce del sole?
Mica ti tradisce eh? O ti piglia per il culo...

No...lui ti dice...cara sono innamorato di una di 23 anni...voglio farmi una storia con lei.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non basta che tu cerchi di farglielo capire, devi parlare schiettamente.
> fatti coraggio, parlale in modo chiaro che non possa lasciare spazio a dubbi, vedrai che dopo anche tu starai meglio


Si ma occhio...
Sforziamoci di vedere le cose per come sono...
Si fa presto a dire...ah ho trovato il grande ammmmoooorreeeeeeeeee...
Lui deve dirle...
Senti ho conosciuto questa qua...e mi sono innamorato.
Voglio farmi una storia con lei.
Che ne dici?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di lasciare eh?
> Ripeto...la moglie dice...
> Mio caro amico...questi sono i tuoi obblighi da marito...assolti quelli vai pure eh?
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che i due grassetti sono cose che dico da sempre...
Proprio perchè voglio bene e molto a mio marito se capissi che sarebbe più felice senza di me, mi toglierei di mezzo all'istante.
Non ho capito la cosa della Matraini, ma ci credo che le piaccia molto non vedo il motivo per cui non dovrebbe


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho detto...
> Lasciamo che lui provi a vivere sta megastoria con un'altra no?
> Che cosa ti cambia?
> Ti cambia la vita che lui voglia vivere una storia con un'altra?
> ...


Risposta: sono molto felice per te. Mi spiace per me perchè ti amo, ma non ti trattengo. Vai e viviti la tua storia basta che non pensi che al tuo ritorno mi ritrovi qui...Sii feliceeeeeeeee


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda che i due grassetti sono cose che dico da sempre...
> Proprio perchè voglio bene e molto a mio marito se capissi che sarebbe più felice senza di me, mi toglierei di mezzo all'istante.
> Non ho capito la cosa della Matraini, ma ci credo che le piaccia molto non vedo il motivo per cui non dovrebbe


Sento che mia moglie e la matraini si capiscono al volo...su certe cose...tutto lì...
Se tu capissi?
Nn sei tu che ti togli di mezzo...non sei un ostacolo...è lui che ti dice...voglio prendere il largo...è una cosa molto diversa...
Perchè invece di ostinarci a pretendere, a chiedere, ad esigere....non impariamo a fare quello che l'altro ci chiede? Eh?
Proviamoci no?

Prova a chiedergli: tu cosa vuoi da me?
QUesta è una grandissima sega nella testa...pensare che siamo noi che facciamo più o meno la felicità dell'altro.

Mi dispiace...
Sai qual'è il rovescio?
Trovi gente che passa la vita a lamentarsi e a fare la vittima...loro sarebbero sai stati felici...se gli altri non glielo avessero impedito...NO.
Credimi ognuno è artefice della propria felicità o infelicità...
Legare la felicità ad una presenza nella nostra vita: è da deficenti.

Vuoi essere felice?
Fai le cose che ti fanno felice: qualsiasi esse siano.
A prescindere da lui.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sento che mia moglie e la matraini si capiscono al volo...su certe cose...tutto lì...
> Se tu capissi?
> Nn sei tu che ti togli di mezzo...non sei un ostacolo...è lui che ti dice...voglio prendere il largo...è una cosa molto diversa...
> Perchè invece di ostinarci a pretendere, a chiedere, ad esigere....non impariamo a fare quello che l'altro ci chiede? Eh?
> ...


Siamo d'accordo anche su questo non capisco su cosa stai discutendo
Ma infatti non sono io che mi tolgo di mezzo, io gli dico che non faccio nulla per trattenerlo.....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Risposta: sono molto felice per te. Mi spiace per me perchè ti amo, ma non ti trattengo. Vai e viviti la tua storia basta che non pensi che al tuo ritorno mi ritrovi qui...Sii feliceeeeeeeee


Questo è un ricatto e non va bene...
Me ne sono reso conto sulla mia pelle...
Quando io dicevo a mia moglie...smollati o me ne trovo un'altra...
Lei rispose che non sta ai ricatti di nessuno...e ho molto imparato da quell'esperienza...no?
Giustamente se io non ti vado bene...trovati quella che ti dice sempre di si...no?

Io vado a vivermi la mia storia...penserò alla mia storia...e non a te...
Quando sto sulla via del ritorno...ti cerco.
Ti trovo bene...
Non ti trovo più...amen.

Il figliol prodigo...non sapeva cosa trovava quando tornava...che ne sapeva lui di cosa aveva fatto suo padre...finchè lui dissipava i suoi beni? Poteva tornare e trovare la casa bruciata...o suo padre morto...ecc..ecc...ecc...

Io dico solo...che bisogna avere la palle di mettersi in gioco...avere il coraggio di osare...

Altrimenti?
Fai la donna stronza che fa le scenate e non lo lasci vivere la sua storia?
1) La vive di nascosto
2) Avrai al tuo fianco uno che sempre si chiederà come sarebbe stato no?

Per questo io ho bisogno di vivere le cose...per capire come sono!
Ho esperito per esempio com'è farmi una storia con te?
Ok...i risultati....sono...mammamia che roba...per carità...amordelcielo....è stato un fiele....nononononono...madonna didio...ah pensavo che sta qua fosse meglio di mia moglie...ma robe da non credere....mia moglie si che è una donna...sta qua è na pazza....maronnaaaaaaaaaa...casso che stupido che sono stato...speta che veda se sono capace di riconquistare mia moglie...e la rivaluti no?

Sono sfide belle grosse eh?
Robe che ti strizzano il cuore....ma è lì che si rinforza no?


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma occhio...
> Sforziamoci di vedere le cose per come sono...
> Si fa presto a dire...ah ho trovato il grande ammmmoooorreeeeeeeeee...
> Lui deve dirle...
> ...


Conte, io intendevo dire che deve parlare a questa ragazza, che ha palesato il desiderio di andare a convivere con lui , e spiegare con parole chiare e schiette che la loro storia non ha un lieto fine.
Se poi intendi dire che deve parlare chiaro anche con la moglie mi trovi d'accordo.
Lui sta scegliendo o meglio ha la possibilità di scegliere ciò che è meglio per lui, mentre la moglie e la ragazza no, e questo non è molto corretto a mio avviso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte, io intendevo dire che deve parlare a questa ragazza, che ha palesato il desiderio di andare a convivere con lui , e spiegare con parole chiare e schiette che la loro storia non ha un lieto fine.
> Se poi intendi dire che deve parlare chiaro anche con la moglie mi trovi d'accordo.
> Lui sta scegliendo o meglio ha la possibilità di scegliere ciò che è meglio per lui, mentre la moglie e la ragazza no, e questo non è molto corretto a mio avviso.


Già... non molto corretto. Neanche molto corretto dire: non riesco a farglielo capire, sarebbe più corretto dire: io ho provato a dirglielo, lei non sta capita, allora mi porto avanti la storia fino a quando arriviamo al bivio... poi metto un bel cartello 'FINE'. Difficile quando sì è giovani pensare di non poter avere il futuro che si vorrebbe, è quasi contronatura. Allora ... la mia guida spirituale mi diceva che usare il buonsenso è dovere di chi ce l'ha, perchè chi non ce l'ha... non ce l'ha.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> domanda azzeccata........penso di no....*non lascerei mia moglie*. sono coscente che tra qualche non saro' come adesso.....lei e' innamorata di tutto di me come lo sono io di lei. tutte le risposte che avete dato me le sono date da me in precedenza....e cmq nessuno ha detto che ci potrebbe essere qualcosa di positivo in un futuro.  e' un dato rilevante .


Eccerto la badante gratis fa sempre comodo . Allora problemi non ce ne sono, viviti l'emozione finchè dura ma cerca di essere sincero con la fanciulla. Ci divertiamo baby ma niente aspettative.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma occhio...
> Sforziamoci di vedere le cose per come sono...
> Si fa presto a dire...ah ho trovato il grande ammmmoooorreeeeeeeeee...
> Lui deve dirle...
> ...


Fai le valigie che lei ti aspetta


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Già... non molto corretto. Neanche molto corretto dire: non riesco a farglielo capire, sarebbe più corretto dire: io ho provato a dirglielo, lei non sta capita, allora mi porto avanti la storia fino a quando arriviamo al bivio... poi metto un bel cartello 'FINE'. Difficile quando sì è giovani pensare di non poter avere il futuro che si vorrebbe, è quasi contronatura. Allora ... la mia guida spirituale mi diceva che usare il buonsenso è dovere di chi ce l'ha, perchè chi non ce l'ha... non ce l'ha.


tante persone fanno così portano avanti la storia, finchè fa loro comodo, e poi imboccano il bivio quando fa loro comodo, poi vanno avanti lasciandosi alle spalle i cocci, che sono tuoi non certo loro.
Il buon senso lo hanno in pochi? secondo me è troppo comodo nascondersi dietro al fatto di dire sono fatto così non ci posso fare nulla


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> tante persone fanno così portano avanti la storia, finchè fa loro comodo, e poi imboccano il bivio quando fa loro comodo, poi vanno avanti lasciandosi alle spalle i cocci, che sono tuoi non certo loro.
> Il buon senso lo hanno in pochi? secondo me è *troppo comodo nascondersi dietro al fatto di dire sono fatto così non ci posso fare nulla*


:up:


----------



## Simy (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Eccerto la badante gratis fa sempre comodo . Allora problemi non ce ne sono, viviti l'emozione finchè dura ma cerca di essere sincero con la fanciulla. Ci divertiamo baby ma niente aspettative.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è un ricatto e non va bene...
> Me ne sono reso conto sulla mia pelle...
> Quando io dicevo a mia moglie...smollati o me ne trovo un'altra...
> Lei rispose che non sta ai ricatti di nessuno...e ho molto imparato da quell'esperienza...no?
> ...


Conte fammi una cortesia leggi quello che scrivo prima di rispondermi. Dov'è il ricatto? Non ho detto o me o lei. Ho detto che sei libero di vivere la tua storia e io sono libera di decidere che non sei l'uomo con cui voglio continuare a stare. Libertà per libertà
Troppo comodo sapere di poter vivere la propria storiella con a casa quella che sta in trepida attesa....


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte fammi una cortesia leggi quello che scrivo prima di rispondermi. Dov'è il ricatto? Non ho detto o me o lei. *Ho detto che sei libero di vivere la tua storia e io sono libera di decidere che non sei l'uomo con cui voglio continuare a stare. Libertà per libertà
> Troppo comodo sapere di poter vivere la propria storiella con a casa quella che sta in trepida attesa*....


Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Simy (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte fammi una cortesia leggi quello che scrivo prima di rispondermi. Dov'è il ricatto? Non ho detto o me o lei. *Ho detto che sei libero di vivere la tua storia e io sono libera di decidere che non sei l'uomo con cui voglio continuare a stare. Libertà per libertà
> Troppo comodo sapere di poter vivere la propria storiella con a casa quella che sta in trepida attesa*....


quoto e approvo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto e approvo!


quoto, approvo e aggiungo : e che ti lava i calzini.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto, approvo e aggiungo :* e che ti lava i calzini*.


Brava :up: Però dovremmo smetterla di fare la mammine eh, che se li lavino loro


----------



## Andy (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Brava :up: Però dovremmo smetterla di fare la mammine eh, che se li lavino loro


Guarda a me l'ultima ex mi diceva che mi avrebbe lavato la mia roba sporca una volta uscito da palestra.
E io mi sono sempre rifiutato...
Ha ragione Conte: sono davvero confuso


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'orgoglio?
> Allora mia moglie è senza orgoglio...no?
> Quella volta non ha fatto nulla...e anzi diceva...vai caro...se lei ti piace...no?
> Mi ha detto...perchè una qualsiasi altra donna deve valere qualcosa per me?
> ...


No. Semplicemente tua moglie non ti ama. E non ti ha mai amato.
Ma se va bene a te, va bene a tutti.
Sappi però, che si vive assai meglio accanto a chi ci vuol bene e  che ricambiamo.
Banale ma incontrovertibile.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte fammi una cortesia leggi quello che scrivo prima di rispondermi. Dov'è il ricatto? Non ho detto o me o lei. Ho detto che sei libero di vivere la tua storia e io sono libera di decidere che non sei l'uomo con cui voglio continuare a stare. Libertà per libertà
> Troppo comodo sapere di poter vivere la propria storiella con a casa quella che sta in trepida attesa....


Ma dove leggi che io ho detto che lei deve stare a casa in trepida attesa eh?
Che ognuno si pigli le proprie libertà e poi si tirano le somme no?
Non esistono a sto mondo persone che si lasciano e poi tornano assieme?
Eh?

Il ricatto è questo...
Se tu vai con lei, non pretendere che io stia qui ad aspettarti.

Vuoi andare con lei? Vai. Punto.
Io intanto faccio quel che pare a me.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. Semplicemente tua moglie non ti ama. E non ti ha mai amato.
> Ma se va bene a te, va bene a tutti.
> Sappi però, che si vive assai meglio accanto a chi ci vuol bene e  che ricambiamo.
> Banale ma incontrovertibile.


Si si...
Ma vuoi mettere?
Meglio un non amore sincero...
Che un falso amore no?

Se è vero quel che dici tu...
COme mai qua crollano i mondi in testa a nastro?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si...
> Ma vuoi mettere?
> Meglio un non amore sincero...
> Che un falso amore no?
> ...


Cazzo c'entrano i falsi amori....
O si ama o no? non vedo perchè bisogna scegliere tra il meno peggio.
Tua moglie sinceramente non ti ha mai amato. Non vedo dove sia il guagagno. Poteva altrettanto sinceramente evitare di sposarti. 
E viceversa.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto, approvo e aggiungo : e che ti lava i calzini.





MK ha detto:


> Brava :up: Però dovremmo smetterla di fare la mammine eh, che se li lavino loro



Ma su dai che piace sempre fare la donna di casa per sentirci importanti o solamente per dire:
"ma cosa faresti senza di me....  pirla"

Io non lavo e non stiro se non è una cosa che sa fare anche lui ....e visto che madre natura l'ha dotato di mani penso sia in grado di farlo no.... 
non faccio la mammina perche di mammina gia ne basta una .....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove leggi che io ho detto che lei deve stare a casa in trepida attesa eh?
> Che ognuno si pigli le proprie libertà e poi si tirano le somme no?
> Non esistono a sto mondo persone che si lasciano e poi tornano assieme?
> Eh?
> ...


Ma è la stessa cosa che dico io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Gennaio 2012)

KKK?

[video=youtube;5CTG58jIlNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CTG58jIlNA[/video]


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è la stessa cosa che dico io


No, lui intende, io resto a casa e faccio quello che mi pare .


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entrano i falsi amori....
> O si ama o no? non vedo perchè bisogna scegliere tra il meno peggio.
> Tua moglie sinceramente non ti ha mai amato. Non vedo dove sia il guagagno. Poteva altrettanto sinceramente evitare di sposarti.
> E viceversa.



Ma io dico...porco cazzo...che ne sai tu?
Sei forse nel suo cuore? Eh?
I falsi amori sono quelli fatti così...
Ti amo a parole...ma nei fatti ti tratto male, no?
Preferisco bei fatti...alle parole eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico...porco cazzo...che ne sai tu?
> Sei forse nel suo cuore? Eh?
> I falsi amori sono quelli fatti così...
> Ti amo a parole...ma nei fatti ti tratto male, no?
> Preferisco bei fatti...alle parole eh?


Le persone NORMALI, che si trattano male a vicenda, si lasciano, e buona sera.
Non mi interessano nè i falsi amori, ne i disamori sinceri.
E non devo me stesso che nonostante una vita di merda vivo bene.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è la stessa cosa che dico io


Mica vero.
Nessun uomo dotato di un minimo di intelligenza...pensa che se va via con un'altra poi troverà sua moglie ad aspettarlo...
Ma ci arrivi che se io decido di fare certe cose è perchè sto andando oltre?
Lo capisci che se mi sono innamorato di una di 23 anni...vuol dire che con te non sto bene?
O per lo meno mi sembra così?
Quando si gioca così d'azzardo bisogna essere pronti a perdere tutto...
Sennò sei proprio un povero deficente eh?

E se sei un povero deficente...è giusto inutile che tua moglie cerchi di farti ragionare eh?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero.
> Nessun uomo dotato di un minimo di intelligenza...pensa che se va via con un'altra poi troverà sua moglie ad aspettarlo...
> Ma ci arrivi che se io decido di fare certe cose è perchè sto andando oltre?
> Lo capisci che se mi sono innamorato di una di 23 anni...vuol dire che con te non sto bene?
> ...


Bene quindi è giusto che te ne vai e tanti saluti
Stiamo parlando da 5 pagine per arrivare alla soluzione che proponevo dall'inizio.


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato;870081[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Le persone NORMALI, che si trattano male a vicenda, si lasciano, e buona sera.
> Non mi interessano nè i falsi amori, ne i disamori sinceri.[/B]
> E non devo me stesso che nonostante una vita di merda vivo bene.


Le persone "normali, ma visto da vicino nessuno è normale e qualcuno un poco meno!
Nella vita tante persone rimangono a vivere rapporto sbagliati che le fanno soffrire, per la paura di affrontare il dopo: solitudine, il giudizio degli altri, problemi economici....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene quindi è giusto che te ne vai e tanti saluti
> Stiamo parlando da 5 pagine per arrivare alla soluzione che proponevo dall'inizio.


No...non è la stessa cosa...e vedo di spiegarmi meglio...
Io dico...ok...dai me la applico a me...
Lei mi dice mi sono innamorata di un 23 enne e voglio vivere una storia con lui...io se la amo dovrei riuscire a dirle...ma che bello sono felice per te...no? Vai fai quest'esperienza e poi tireremmo le somme no?

Come farei a evitare che lei viva sta storia con lui?
Lei non mi ha detto...sai sono innamorata di un altro, ma preservare il rapporto con te, è più importante, quindi me la faccio passare e rinuncio a vivere la mia casso di storia.

Lei mi ha comunicato la sua situazione sentimentale...e il suoi desideri no?
Perchè dovrebbe crollarmi il mondo addosso?

Poi quando magari scopre che io sono meglio di lui...mi dirà...scusami ho capito che volevo te no?

Fatalità quando vogliamo un altro...noi all'improvviso diventiamo...appiciccosi...siamo di troppo...stiamo come dire sul collo...ecc..ecc..ecc...la realtà è che siamo d'intralcio no?

Non è giusto che te ne vai e tanti saluti...
E' dirti...cara...secondo me stai facendo una cagata...ma è giusto che provi no?
COme facciamo a verificare che è una cagata?
Magari invece con lui sei doppiamente felice che con me no?

Cosa ci posso fare io?
Io sono questo, solo questo, e questo rimango...


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

@ Conte
@ Farfalla

in realtà non è sempre così pacifico eh?

lui dice a lei di essersi innamorato di un'altra e di volersi vivere questa storia
lei che fa? 
comincia a controllargli tutto, dal telefono al contachilometri
comincia a raccogliere informazioni sull'altra per gettare discredito su di lei
e visto che con lui non attacca, comincia a parlarne male ai figli
comincia a tempestare l'altra di telefonate silenziose

domanda che sorge spontanea: lei lo ama?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Conte
> @ Farfalla
> 
> in realtà non è sempre così pacifico eh?
> ...



Lo ama??
Si , no , bho....
 La mia domanda spontanea invece sarebbe: cosa vuol ottenere facendo cosi??


----------



## tesla (13 Gennaio 2012)

la mia domanda è, se ti dicono "voglio vivere questa storia con XYZ perchè mi sono innamorata" come fai a dire "ok vai e prova, poi magari torni", senza schiantarti sul pavimento dal dolore e essere portato di peso alla neurodeliri?


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Conte
> @ Farfalla
> 
> in realtà non è sempre così pacifico eh?
> ...


Lei non ha una propria identità e senza il marito si sente niente. Non sto giustificando Elena, ma cercando di capire. 
E nel cercare di capire rientra anche la domanda, ma il marito in tutto questo c'entrerà qualcosa? Com'era il loro rapporto?


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lei non ha una propria identità e senza il marito si sente niente. Non sto giustificando Elena, ma cercando di capire.
> E nel cercare di capire rientra anche la domanda, ma il marito in tutto questo c'entrerà qualcosa? Com'era il loro rapporto?


conflittuale da sempre
lei gelosa fino a diventare possessiva e ossessiva
lui di una personalità rocciosa

grazie MK


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> conflittuale da sempre
> lei gelosa fino a diventare possessiva e ossessiva
> lui di una personalità rocciosa
> 
> grazie MK


Sai la rabbia l'ho provata anch'io. Un giorno stavo andando da lei al lavoro per ... boh non so nemmeno io per dirle cosa. Poi mi sono fermata e mi sono detta "ma che cazzo sto facendo?", la mia dignità dove sta? Mai chiamata mai insultata (ero solo stupita che mio marito si fosse messo con una donna completamente diversa da quella che era la sua storia e la sua vita, io e lei agli antipodi, forse il senso invece stava proprio lì, ma sono cose che si capiscono col senno di poi), mai usato mia figlia. Ma una briciola di autostima per me stessa ce l'avevo ancora. Ci sono donne che si identificano col proprio ruolo sociale. O sono la moglie di o non sono nessuno. Poi certo le caratteristiche personali contano tanto.


----------



## Hirohito (13 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la mia domanda è, se ti dicono "voglio vivere questa storia con XYZ perchè mi sono innamorata" come fai a dire "ok vai e prova, poi magari torni", senza schiantarti sul pavimento dal dolore e essere portato di peso alla neurodeliri?


Io mi farei un litrozzo di quello buono (anche due) e ci passerei attraverso. Piangendo imprecando, ma non l'aspetterei.
Opterei magari per il chiodo scaccia chiodo.
Che fai, sennò, crepi ?
Uè, io mi voglio bene.


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sai la rabbia l'ho provata anch'io. Un giorno stavo andando da lei al lavoro per ... boh non so nemmeno io per dirle cosa. Poi mi sono fermata e mi sono detta "ma che cazzo sto facendo?", la mia dignità dove sta? Mai chiamata mai insultata (ero solo stupita che mio marito si fosse messo con una donna completamente diversa da quella che era la sua storia e la sua vita, io e lei agli antipodi, forse il senso invece stava proprio lì, ma sono cose che si capiscono col senno di poi), mai usato mia figlia. Ma una briciola di autostima per me stessa ce l'avevo ancora. Ci sono donne che si identificano col proprio ruolo sociale. O sono la moglie di o non sono nessuno. Poi certo le caratteristiche personali contano tanto.


lei invece una volta mi ha contattato e ha provato a gettare discredito persino su di lui

e, sì, credo di essere il suo esatto contrario


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> lei invece una volta mi ha contattato e ha provato a gettare discredito persino su di lui
> 
> e,* sì, credo di essere il suo esatto contrario*


Beh ma credo sia abbastanza normale no? Si cambia si evolve, quello che si voleva prima (sempre che lo si volesse, c'è anche chi si sposa perchè a una certa età bisogna farlo) non lo si vuole più. Il momento iniziale di rabbia ci può stare, poi però bisogna farsene una ragione. E se si ama davvero lasciare andare, soprattutto quando si sa che lasciando andare sarà felice. Anche senza di noi.


----------



## Sole (13 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la mia domanda è, se ti dicono "voglio vivere questa storia con XYZ perchè mi sono innamorata" come fai a dire "ok vai e prova, poi magari torni", senza schiantarti sul pavimento dal dolore e essere portato di peso alla neurodeliri?


Credo che per arrivare a una cosa del genere bisogna non sentire necessariamente l'esigenza di vivere nella coppia. Che ci si debba sentire liberi e indipendenti emotivamente dalla persona che ci sta accanto. Talmente forti da stare bene anche da soli.

Io adesso me la sentirei, credo. Non so se per via del dolore che ho subito, che mi ha allontanato bruscamente dall'idea di coppia che avevo in testa, o se per un mio temporaneo bisogno di sperimentare me stessa fuori dal rapporto con mio marito. In ogni caso, nonostante senta che il mio legame con mio marito è forte e profondo, non mi schianterei più dal dolore... nemmeno se mi tradisse con dieci donne diverse.


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma credo sia abbastanza normale no? Si cambia si evolve, quello che si voleva prima (sempre che lo si volesse, c'è anche chi si sposa perchè a una certa età bisogna farlo) non lo si vuole più.


queste parole non mi sono nuove
è ciò che dice anche lui
e aggiunge di essere cambiato e di essersi evoluto mentre lei è rimasta sempre ferma lì
lui ha sempre definito la loro relazione "disfunzionale"



MK ha detto:


> Il momento iniziale di rabbia ci può stare, poi però bisogna farsene una ragione. E se si ama davvero lasciare andare, soprattutto quando si sa che lasciando andare sarà felice. Anche senza di noi.


e però per fare questo bisogna essere abbastanza forti da sopportare il distacco
e amare l'altro con disinteresse e altruismo
e al tempo stesso amare noi stessi tanto da capire che una tale relazione disfunzionale è oltremodo negativa per la nostra salute fisica e mentale


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> queste parole non mi sono nuove
> è ciò che dice anche lui
> e aggiunge di essere cambiato e di essersi evoluto mentre lei è rimasta sempre ferma lì
> lui ha sempre definito la loro relazione "disfunzionale"
> ...


Sì, sul disinteresse e l'altruismo non so. Io non capivo non accettavo non ci credevo, ma mai avrei tenuto incatenato a me un uomo che non mi amava più. E quando ti innamori di un'altra non ami più, inutile girarci attorno.


----------



## Hirohito (13 Gennaio 2012)

....
Not the right place


----------



## tesla (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo che per arrivare a una cosa del genere bisogna non sentire necessariamente l'esigenza di vivere nella coppia. Che ci si debba sentire liberi e indipendenti emotivamente dalla persona che ci sta accanto. Talmente forti da stare bene anche da soli.
> 
> Io adesso me la sentirei, credo. Non so se per via del dolore che ho subito, che mi ha allontanato bruscamente dall'idea di coppia che avevo in testa, o se per un mio temporaneo bisogno di sperimentare me stessa fuori dal rapporto con mio marito. In ogni caso, nonostante senta che il mio legame con mio marito è forte e profondo, non mi schianterei più dal dolore... nemmeno se mi tradisse con dieci donne diverse.



spero di arrivarci


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Conte
> @ Farfalla
> 
> in realtà non è sempre così pacifico eh?
> ...


No lei è na comandona...
Che ha paura di perdere il servetto...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la mia domanda è, se ti dicono "voglio vivere questa storia con XYZ perchè mi sono innamorata" come fai a dire "ok vai e prova, poi magari torni", senza schiantarti sul pavimento dal dolore e essere portato di peso alla neurodeliri?


Perchè?
Spezzo una lancia in tuo favore...
Se questa cosa avviene agli inizi della coppia...quando si è tutti innamorati e insiemosi...ti capisco...ma se capita a uno di 50...dopo che è trent'anni che insieme ad una donna...fidati...questa può pure dirgli...ma si vai...prova...tanto...

Cosa ho detto io a mia moglie quando si è ammalata?
Ok...pupa...viviamo da tanto tempo ognuno per i cassi propri...ma fidati per una cosa del genere...tornavo in campo anche se fossimo divorziati da anni...cosa credi? 

Da come conosco io molte coppie...si parte innamorati e si finisce in un confortevole, calmo, quieto vivere no?

In questo senso ti piaccia o meno entrano in azione gli amici o amiche del cuore eh?
Sono a volte valvole di sfogo...

Scusami è...ma come ti innamori tu è da sconsiderati eh?

Allora per esempio...lei parte e va negli usa dieci giorni per lavoro...io sto qua tutto mogio e piangente? Eh? Pensa dieci giorni senza di lei...
Ma vuoi mettere porco cazzo la casa FINALMENTE TUTTA PER ME?

Come si dice da noi...tiro el fià...

Ma ti rendi conto che bello è stare con una persona che è lì con te con il fisico...ma il suo cervello e il suo cuore sono con un'altra? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sai la rabbia l'ho provata anch'io. Un giorno stavo andando da lei al lavoro per ... boh non so nemmeno io per dirle cosa. Poi mi sono fermata e mi sono detta "ma che cazzo sto facendo?", la mia dignità dove sta? Mai chiamata mai insultata (ero solo stupita che mio marito si fosse messo con una donna completamente diversa da quella che era la sua storia e la sua vita, io e lei agli antipodi, forse il senso invece stava proprio lì, ma sono cose che si capiscono col senno di poi), mai usato mia figlia. Ma una briciola di autostima per me stessa ce l'avevo ancora. Ci sono donne che si identificano col proprio ruolo sociale. O sono la moglie di o non sono nessuno. Poi certo le caratteristiche personali contano tanto.


Ma si è come sono i possessivi gelosi eh?
Vediamolo sto meccanismo...
Io mi vedo una donnetta di poco conto...
Finalmente mi tiro su uno straccio di marito e penso di lui...che poro stupido, se fosse intelligente non si perderebbe con una donnetta come me...ma io vivrò in funzione di lui.
E temo le altre...perchè di sicuro appena si accorgerà che tutte sono meglio di me...andrà da loro...

Cioè MK...l'altra non dovrebbe neppure esistere per te...è un'estranea...

Insomma se uno vuole andare...chi può trattenerlo?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo che per arrivare a una cosa del genere bisogna non sentire necessariamente l'esigenza di vivere nella coppia. Che ci si debba sentire liberi e indipendenti emotivamente dalla persona che ci sta accanto. Talmente forti da stare bene anche da soli.
> 
> Io adesso me la sentirei, credo. Non so se per via del dolore che ho subito, che mi ha allontanato bruscamente dall'idea di coppia che avevo in testa, o se per un mio temporaneo bisogno di sperimentare me stessa fuori dal rapporto con mio marito. In ogni caso, nonostante senta che il mio legame con mio marito è forte e profondo, non mi schianterei più dal dolore... nemmeno se mi tradisse con dieci donne diverse.



Ovvio tu sei oltre quel fuoco no?
Sei temprata adesso...ieri sera con un'amica ho visto shame...un film che mi ha sconvolto...( anche per la colonna sonora Bach/Gould) ma te lo raccomando...


----------



## elena_ (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lei è na comandona...
> Che ha paura di perdere il servetto...


no
lei è enormemente insicura
è una possessiva gelosa 
lo è sempre stata
e corrisponde perfettamente al meccanismo che hai descritto più oltre

Conte
MK
le vostre osservazioni mi danno conferma su un sacco di pensieri che mi si intrecciavano in testa
grazie!


----------



## Sole (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio tu sei oltre quel fuoco no?
> Sei temprata adesso...ieri sera con un'amica ho visto shame...un film che mi ha sconvolto...( anche per la colonna sonora Bach/Gould) ma te lo raccomando...


Sconvolto in che senso?

Grazie del consiglio comunque. Lo cercherò.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Conte
> @ Farfalla
> 
> in realtà non è sempre così pacifico eh?
> ...


No o meglio capitasse a me forse controllerei se mi sembra che lui non sia stato sincero. Non ho motivo di gettare discredito su di lei visto che quello che mi sta facendo del male è lui e non lei. Di lei mi disinteresso totalmente. 
Se mio marito se ne andasse per un'altra i miei figli saprerebbero solo che ci separiamo, è un buon padre e non avreri motivo per screditarlo ai loro occhi. Ha tradito me non loro. PEr loro cambia solo il fatto che mamma e papà non vivono insieme.


----------

